# Free Beer Driveler....*BYOB



## Jranger (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok, I gotta get back to work for a bit...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Ok, I gotta get back to work for a bit...



Add the  to the title


----------



## Jranger (Feb 6, 2011)

jeff c. said:


> add the :d to the title



10-4


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 6, 2011)

Free Beer, How much does it cost.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 6, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Free Beer, How much does it cost.


 
Nuthin's free!!! You orta have fingered that un out by now..


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 6, 2011)

I thought it was going to be "FREE BEER TOMORROW" driveler.


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nuthin's free!!! You orta have fingered that un out by now..



I did a long time ago was just trying to figure out how many rod and reel combos I needed to sell.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2011)

Whooooot!!  Free beer!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whooooot!!  Free beer!!!



Idjit read post #5


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whooooot!! Free beer!!!


 


dougefresh said:


> Idjit read post #5


 
He needs pikturs or he's lost..

Gotta run feed mom & dad. Y'all have a goodun'.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whooooot!!  Free beer!!!



It is a trap 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> He needs pikturs or he's lost..
> 
> Gotta run feed mom & dad. Y'all have a goodun'.



Catch you in a bit!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Idjit read post #5


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Sorry Misty


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2011)

I see Pookie lurking!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Idjit read post #5



PO Quack!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 6, 2011)

morning guys!
There is this bright light outside that seems to be coming from the sky. I think they call it sunshine if i remember correctly. Haven't seen it in a long time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I see Pookie lurking!!



Me too!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> morning guys!
> There is this bright light outside that seems to be coming from the sky. I think they call it sunshine if i remember correctly. Haven't seen it in a long time.



You better enjoy it while it lasts....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> PO Quack!!!





No respect I tell ya!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey Jeff C-  Just got done peeling,  butterflying and deveining all those shrimp.  Got'em soaking in some Sriracha Sauce.  Gonna fry'em up later this evening.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You better enjoy it while it lasts....



I did get Jared's money  advise on the last thread 

Tell Him thanks


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> morning guys!
> There is this bright light outside that seems to be coming from the sky. I think they call it sunshine if i remember correctly. Haven't seen it in a long time.



My eyes, they burn!!!!  I better stay out of that.  Don't want to ruin my vampire tan.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No respect I tell ya!!



I hear ya Rodney!!!



BBQBOSS said:


> Hey Jeff C-  Just got done peeling,  butterflying and deveining all those shrimp.  Got'em soaking in some Sriracha Sauce.  Gonna fry'em up later this evening.



Yeah man!!! Was just talkin to the wife about havin a LCB here this spring...mebbe!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya Rodney!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah man!!! Was just talkin to the wife about havin a LCB here this spring...mebbe!!!



Let me know... i will bring beer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I did get Jared's money  advise on the last thread
> 
> Tell Him thanks




He said you could sell a Millionthousand of'em!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Let me know... i will bring beer.



Might would need to brang a big pot too..and a tent or DD


----------



## Jranger (Feb 6, 2011)

Break-time


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Break-time



What took so long

Gotta go prep some wangs!!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm getting hongry too...
Thinkin about grabbing up a spiral sliced ham on the way home. Good pickin food once the game (commercials) starts.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 6, 2011)

Venison chili being put in the slow cooker as I type.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2011)

I think I can still skip food today........................ 
not........

Hi ya'll!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I think I can still skip food today........................
> not........
> 
> Hi ya'll!



Hi keebs,  in stealth mode I don't see.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hi keebs,  in stealth mode I don't see.


 Just for you............. that better?


----------



## Jranger (Feb 6, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Venison chili being put in the slow cooker as I type.


That sounds good too!


Keebs said:


> I think I can still skip food today........................
> not........
> 
> Hi ya'll!



Morning Keebs


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Just for you............. that better?



Oh seeing you is soooooo much better.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 6, 2011)

Jranger said:


> That sounds good too!
> 
> 
> Morning Keebs



Last jar of canned tomatoes from '10 being used.   Must produce more maters this year.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2011)

Jranger said:


> That sounds good too!
> 
> 
> Morning Keebs


Mernin Jrbro!



gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh seeing you is soooooo much better.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 6, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Last jar of canned tomatoes from '10 being used.   Much produce more maters this year.



Mine started out good last year, but quickly went down hill... I think I need to relocate them in the garden this year.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Mine started out good last year, but quickly went down hill... I think I need to relocate them in the garden this year.


Mine too, if nothing else, I have to have my maters!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 6, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Mine started out good last year, but quickly went down hill... I think I need to relocate them in the garden this year.



I need relatives to plant their own.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 6, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I need relatives to plant their own.



I don't even eat em... Mom loves em and a few neighbors get em from me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2011)

Baked cheekun, turnip greens, and green beans for dinner, threw the konebread away.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Baked cheekun, turnip greens, and green beans for dinner, threw the konebread away.



WHAT?


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Baked cheekun, turnip greens, and green beans for dinner, threw the konebread away.


All this mention of food.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 6, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> All this mention of food.



Yeah, I'm headed to Publix on the way home...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2011)

Jranger said:


> WHAT?





Yeah, I know.

I'm on a diet.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, I know.
> 
> I'm on a diet.



But, but, one lil ole piece of conebread ain't gonna do nuffins and stuff....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2011)

Jranger said:


> But, but, one lil ole piece of conebread ain't gonna do nuffins and stuff....





I "might" of taken a bite before pitching it out!!




4 Black Hawk helicopters just flew over the mines down LOW!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I "might" of taken a bite before pitching it out!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Red DAWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Red DAWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Nope,  looking for something on Quacks property with the infra red.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Nope,  looking for something on Quacks property with the infra red.


 He's at WORK!! think he planted there!??!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> He's at WORK!! think he planted there!??!



You know Quack,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Nope,  looking for something on Quacks property with the infra red.





Keebs said:


> He's at WORK!! think he planted there!??!





threeleggedpigmy said:


> You know Quack,





Hmmmmmm . . .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmm . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2011)

Man what a beautiful day!!  I just keep going outside and wandering around!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man what a beautiful day!!  I just keep going outside and wandering around!!


That big shiny thing in the sky is kinda mystical looking, isn't it?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 6, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I'm getting hongry too...
> Thinkin about grabbing up a spiral sliced ham on the way home. Good pickin food once the game (commercials) starts.


I picked up some steamed shrimp on my way into work, and the fixins for some homemade cocktail sauce!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> 4 Black Hawk helicopters just flew over the mines down LOW!!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Man what a beautiful day!!  I just keep going outside and wandering around!!


Dooode!!!..........They're looking for Bigfoot!!!............You need to stay inside, and out of sight!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That big shiny thing in the sky is kinda mystical looking, isn't it?





Yeah, the sun blinded the snot out of me when I was watching the Black Hawks fly over!!


----------



## Buck (Feb 6, 2011)

Somebody say, "free beer"?!?!?!


----------



## Otis (Feb 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, the sun blinded the snot out of me when I was watching the Black Hawks fly over!!


 


Is that the same black helicopters used to look for bigfoot? If so,, Run Quack RUNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I picked up some steamed shrimp on my way into work, and the fixins for some homemade cocktail sauce!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dooode!!!..........They're looking for Bigfoot!!!............You need to stay inside, and out of sight!!





I had my tin foil hat on, they couldn't see me!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok...smashed some buffalo finga's from publix. Got my ham for later. All I need now is a beer...


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, the sun blinded the snot out of me when I was watching the Black Hawks fly over!!




They came over my house and woke up my son.


This is actually a signature test.   Hope it works. Hankus is my new inspiration. Best multi quoter, and can probably out drink everyone who would want to challenge.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> They came over my house and woke up my son.
> 
> 
> This is actually a signature test.   Hope it works. Hankus is my new inspiration. Best multi quoter, and can probably out drink everyone who would want to challenge.





Myself and Muddy will take that challenge!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Myself and Muddy will take that challenge!!





I`m not a gambler, but my foldin` money is on your two. 

Sho is a purty day, ain`t it?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m not a gambler, but my foldin` money is on your two.
> 
> Sho is a purty day, ain`t it?





It sure is bro!!  Wishing I was fishing instead of being stuck at work!

Best of luck to ya tomorrow!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m not a gambler, but my foldin` money is on your two.
> 
> Sho is a purty day, ain`t it?



Sho is....been outside most of the mornin enjoyin the sunshine.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It sure is bro!!  Wishing I was fishing instead of being stuck at work!
> 
> Best of luck to ya tomorrow!!





Thank you kindly! I`m gonna need it.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m not a gambler, but my foldin` money is on your two.
> 
> Sho is a purty day, ain`t it?


It sure is...................... warmin up left overs as I type!



Nicodemus said:


> Thank you kindly! I`m gonna need it.


'ing for ya too, darlin'!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It sure is...................... warmin up left overs as I type!
> 
> 
> 'ing for ya too, darlin'!





I can bet what kind of leftovers.. 

Thanks Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I can bet what kind of leftovers..
> 
> Thanks Keebs.


 you know it!
Keep us posted, ya hear?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok i cant take it any longer.  Im going to wade in the crick.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2011)

Come on 3pm !!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ok i cant take it any longer.  Im going to wade in the crick.


Mom done left, huh?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ok i cant take it any longer.  Im going to wade in the crick.









What's Jessica doin??


----------



## Crooked Stick (Feb 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Myself and Muddy will take that challenge!!



The way I feel lately I think I will come out of retirement and accept the challenge!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come on BOBBY !!


Well, aren't we just a *tad* bit excited?!?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mom done left, huh?


----------



## sothunfried (Feb 6, 2011)

beer!!!,,,,yummm


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2011)

Crooked Stick said:


> The way I feel lately I think I will come out of retirement and accept the challenge!





Stick with it bro, I'd probably be a millionare by now if it weren't for dranking and smoking, but good Lord knows I do enjoy it!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 6, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ok i cant take it any longer.  Im going to wade in the crick.


Come on in the water is fine.


Crooked Stick said:


> The way I feel lately I think I will come out of retirement and accept the challenge!





Keebs said:


> Well, aren't we just a *tad* bit excited?!?


Beer, smokes and Buddies.   Yeah does not take much.


sothunfried said:


> beer!!!,,,,yummm



Brings out the fine people, Welcome.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you know it!
> Keep us posted, ya hear?





I will.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> He's at WORK!! think he planted there!??!


 
Turtle Power!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mom done left, huh?



Yes!!!! 


Hooked On Quack said:


> What's Jessica doin??



She took Lucas to a birfday party.  I will tell her to holla at ya when she gets back home.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come on 3pm !!


Not but a little over an hour away!!........I think I'm fixing to head to the house myself!!



BBQBOSS said:


> Ok i cant take it any longer.  Im going to wade in the crick.





Keebs said:


> Mom done left, huh?






Keebs said:


> Well, aren't we just a *tad* bit excited?!?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 6, 2011)

taking a break from lectrical work. Man, the number of wires in that telephone jack are making me nervous. Time for a Subway sammich and a dew and then back to the grind.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Turtle Power!!!!






BBQBOSS said:


> Yes!!!!
> 
> 
> She took Lucas to a birfday party.  I will tell her to holla at ya when she gets back home.


Don't wade too deep..................


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> taking a break from lectrical work. Man, the number of wires in that telephone jack are making me nervous. Time for a Subway sammich and a dew and then back to the grind.


Dooode, you're working Entirely too hard for da weekend!!
Hope Helen gets good news at the doc!


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man what a beautiful day!!  I just keep going outside and wandering around!!


Aint that the first signs of oldtimers


rhbama3 said:


> taking a break from lectrical work. Man, the number of wires in that telephone jack are making me nervous. Time for a Subway sammich and a dew and then back to the grind.


hope you have good vision and your not color blind. cus them some itybity wires.O and by the way hope you don't get any incoming phone calls while holding them "It hurts"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 6, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Aint that the first signs of oldtimers


 
Nope, that's the second sign. The first sign is when you walk around asking,,,,,,,,,,,"where'd I leave coozie"?


----------



## slip (Feb 6, 2011)

man this weather is awesome.....cant wait for things to turn GREEN though.

gettin my gardens tilled


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2011)

Wangs smokin'....almost done!!! Three different flavors!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok, the creek is flowing and im getting a little more excited about hanging out with my jacklegs neighbors.  By the time the game rolls around i will prolly be happy to see them!


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Wangs smokin'....almost done!!! Three different flavors!!



What do I need to pick up on my way over?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 6, 2011)

well........ it finally happened. Why would there be a seperate breaker in the same room? Jesus hasn't changed since the last time i got a peak at him. Really didn't get shocked much this time, just more of a flash and sparks. Oh, and the tricky socket was labeled "4th bedroom/computer outlet". It sux to be me.....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, that's the second sign. The first sign is when you walk around asking,,,,,,,,,,,"where'd I leave coozie"?






slip said:


> man this weather is awesome.....cant wait for things to turn GREEN though.
> 
> gettin my gardens tilled


 How much to rent you a couple weekends to help me?



Jeff C. said:


> Wangs smokin'....almost done!!! Three different flavors!!


samples??



BBQBOSS said:


> Ok, the creek is flowing and im getting a little more excited about hanging out with my jacklegs neighbors.  By the time the game rolls around i will prolly be happy to see them!






rhbama3 said:


> well........ it finally happened. Why would there be a seperate breaker in the same room? Jesus hasn't changed since the last time i got a peak at him. Really didn't get shocked much this time, just more of a flash and sparks. Oh, and the tricky socket was labeled "4th bedroom/computer outlet". It sux to be me.....


 Robert!!


----------



## Otis (Feb 6, 2011)

Anyone besides me not give a flip about the game today?


----------



## Jranger (Feb 6, 2011)

Otis said:


> Anyone besides me not give a flip about the game today?



Yeah... maybe it'll be a good game though. No blowouts...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 6, 2011)

Otis said:


> Anyone besides me not give a flip about the game today?



i dont care about either team playing in it but ya still gotta eat and drink beer.  May as well watch some funny commercials while doing so.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 6, 2011)

Otis said:


> Anyone besides me not give a flip about the game today?



I am not real thrilled about it...but my son wants me to have a super bowl party with him. 

He gets a big charge out of it.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 6, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> i dont care about either team playing in it but ya still gotta eat and drink beer.  May as well watch some funny commercials while doing so.



That should be on an inspirational poster somewhere...


----------



## Otis (Feb 6, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Yeah... maybe it'll be a good game though. No blowouts...


 


BBQBOSS said:


> i dont care about either team playing in it but ya still gotta eat and drink beer. May as well watch some funny commercials while doing so.


 

right....I had Mexican food after church today, my fun is going to be having my son pull my finger.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 6, 2011)

Otis said:


> right....I had Mexican food after church today, my fun is going to be having my son pull my finger.



Better hope there are no misfires...


----------



## Otis (Feb 6, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Better hope there are no misfires...


 


Thats what makes the game so much fun! Kinda of like playing Russian Ruelette!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well........ it finally happened. Why would there be a seperate breaker in the same room? Jesus hasn't changed since the last time i got a peak at him. Really didn't get shocked much this time, just more of a flash and sparks. Oh, and the tricky socket was labeled "4th bedroom/computer outlet". It sux to be me.....



Hey sparky they make testers before you start in there with a metal screw driver.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 6, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hey sparky they make testers before you start in there with a metal screw driver.


 

Wha-huh?? Oh, you were talking to him..


----------



## Otis (Feb 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wha-huh?? Oh, you were talking to him..


 

He said Sparky not 60Grit


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm just stopping by to give a big "HEY" and then going back to my domestic duties.  

I'm exhausted!


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well........ it finally happened. Why would there be a seperate breaker in the same room? Jesus hasn't changed since the last time i got a peak at him. Really didn't get shocked much this time, just more of a flash and sparks. Oh, and the tricky socket was labeled "4th bedroom/computer outlet". It sux to be me.....



They make testers for that ya know....



rhbama3 said:


> taking a break from lectrical work. Man, the number of wires in that telephone jack are making me nervous. Time for a Subway sammich and a dew and then back to the grind.



only 2 are used the others are spares unless you have DSL


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 6, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> They make testers for that ya know....
> 
> 
> 
> only 2 are used the others are spares unless you have DSL


 
Well, after touching more than two of those wires, if he didn't have *D*istal *S*ensory *L*atency before, I'm sure he does now.


----------



## slip (Feb 6, 2011)

well, made one the gardens about twice the size it was...done for today though.


ground is easy to break after all the rain we got.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 6, 2011)

You skeered them off, talkin about all of that work!!


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, after touching more than two of those wires, if he didn't have *D*istal *S*ensory *L*atency before, I'm sure he does now.



You just ain't right



slip said:


> well, made one the gardens about twice the size it was...done for today though.
> 
> 
> ground is easy to break after all the rain we got.



Sounds like you had a productive day



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You skeered them off, talkin about all of that work!!



scared who off


----------



## slip (Feb 6, 2011)

Dear gawd, she just butchered, fried, ate, digested and left a big ol steamin pile of our National Anthem on the green turf.

that was awful!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 6, 2011)

slip said:


> Dear gawd, she just butchered, fried, ate, digested and left a big ol steamin pile of our National Anthem on the green turf.
> 
> that was awful!


 
Yessir, that pretty well described it. Embarressing, to say the least.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 6, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hey sparky they make testers before you start in there with a metal screw driver.





jmfauver said:


> They make testers for that ya know....
> 
> 
> 
> only 2 are used the others are spares unless you have DSL


I know they make testers!!! I just didn't bother trying to find mine till all the sparks were out. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, after touching more than two of those wires, if he didn't have *D*istal *S*ensory *L*atency before, I'm sure he does now.



The weird thing was it wasn't two wires, it was the trunk cable which had been seperated and then each small wire was wrapped around the 4 terminals on the back. The screws on the new plate were color coded and matched the trunk wiring, the old plate had all sorts of colored wires that didn't match the trunk cable, making it look like a huge jumbled mess. Got it right the first try and now done with Jenny's room.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2011)

slip said:


> well, made one the gardens about twice the size it was...done for today though.
> 
> 
> ground is easy to break after all the rain we got.


Excuse me, but you had a message left for you way back, you mind going back & answering it??


----------



## slip (Feb 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How much to rent you a couple weekends to help me?





Keebs said:


> Excuse me, but you had a message left for you way back, you mind going back & answering it??



just how ever much jerky and rooster booster it takes to fill me up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 6, 2011)

I think I am being possessed by 60 Grit when I'm over on the Bigfoot thread...


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think I am being possessed by 60 Grit when I'm over on the Bigfoot thread...



I went in there once and backed right on out of there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 6, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I went in there once and backed right on out of there.


 
What???? You don't believe either??


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 6, 2011)

I reckon I have totally lost my sense of humor. Been watchin` this superbowl game, just for the commercials, and ain`t none of em been the least bit good yet. Not to me anyway.

And that blonde headed heifer that gutted the Anthem needs to be sent back to wherever they found her. With a swift kick.  Coyotes sing better than that.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I reckon I have totally lost my sense of humor. Been watchin` this superbowl game, just for the commercials, and ain`t none of em been the least bit good yet. Not to me anyway.
> 
> And that blonde headed heifer that gutted the National Anthem needs to be sent back to wherever they found her. With a swift kick.  Coyotes sing better than that.



They are disappointing so far.
Christina Aguilera's version of the National Anthem was a disgrace. Can't hold a note, and butchered the lyric's.


----------



## slip (Feb 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I reckon I have totally lost my sense of humor. Been watchin` this superbowl game, just for the commercials, and ain`t none of em been the least bit good yet. Not to me anyway.
> 
> And that blonde headed heifer that gutted the Anthem needs to be sent back to wherever they found her. With a swift kick.  Coyotes sing better than that.



yep and yep. bout to flip over to the weather channel.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I reckon I have totally lost my sense of humor. Been watchin` this superbowl game, just for the commercials, and ain`t none of em been the least bit good yet. Not to me anyway.
> 
> And that blonde headed heifer that gutted the Anthem needs to be sent back to wherever they found her. With a swift kick. Coyotes sing better than that.


 


rhbama3 said:


> They are disappointing so far.
> Christina Aguilera's version of the National Anthem was a disgrace. Can't hold a note, and butchered the lyric's.


 
Yep, yep. Same thing that I just posted on FB. Thank God for DirecTv and a gazillion channels. Cause I'm done with that goat rodeo.



slip said:


> yep and yep. bout to flip over to the weather channel.


 
wash your mouth out with soap. why in the world would you go to that God forsaken channel??


----------



## slip (Feb 6, 2011)

_annnnnd _ they found a way to trash the half-time show too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 6, 2011)

This halftime show is awful......


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> This halftime show is awful......



About as painful as givin` birth to a hayrake. I can`t believe I`m even watchin` this stuff.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 6, 2011)

The halftime shows is terrible but the pork loin I smoked earlier was mighty good


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What???? You don't believe either??



'fraid not.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 6, 2011)

I totally agree about the half time show.  That was awful sounding.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 6, 2011)

Glad I changed the channel before I got permanent hearing damage.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2011)

slip said:


> just how ever much jerky and rooster booster it takes to fill me up.


Well,the jerky we can make happen................ the rooster booster, I'll have to confer with your Mom on, ain't letting NUTTIN happen to you on MY watch.......... really, I'm serious, I'd love to host you for a weekend or two to help me out, give your Mom & Dad a "break" and get some work outta ya  tell her to call/email/get ahold of me, let's see what we can do............ we can even see how we can work into your schooling projects!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think I am being possessed by 60 Grit when I'm over on the Bigfoot thread...


  Like he's ever very far off!  
I've "experimented" with a dish tonight, took deer cube steak, cut/chipped it up in some pepper blend mix, slow cooking/sauteing  it in mushrooms, Worcestershire, Balsamic Vinegar, house blend seasoning, butt rubb & garlic............ gonna put it over rice........... taste testing so far is very favorable.................


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Well,the jerky we can make happen................ the rooster booster, I'll have to confer with your Mom on, ain't letting NUTTIN happen to you on MY watch.......... really, I'm serious, I'd love to host you for a weekend or two to help me out, give your Mom & Dad a "break" and get some work outta ya  tell her to call/email/get ahold of me, let's see what we can do............ we can even see how we can work into your schooling projects!






Get him down here one weekend. We`ll have that primitive skills-education-cookin` we were talkin` about.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I've "experimented" with a dish tonight, took deer cube steak, cut/chipped it up in some pepper blend mix, slow cooking/sauteing it in mushrooms, Worcestershire, Balsamic Vinegar, house blend seasoning, butt rubb & garlic............ gonna put it over rice........... taste testing so far is very favorable.................


That does sound yummy!!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Well,the jerky we can make happen................ the rooster booster, I'll have to confer with your Mom on, ain't letting NUTTIN happen to you on MY watch.......... really, I'm serious, I'd love to host you for a weekend or two to help me out, give your Mom & Dad a "break" and get some work outta ya  tell her to call/email/get ahold of me, let's see what we can do............ we can even see how we can work into your schooling projects!
> 
> Like he's ever very far off!
> I've "experimented" with a dish tonight, took deer cube steak, cut/chipped it up in some pepper blend mix, slow cooking/sauteing  it in mushrooms, Worcestershire, Balsamic Vinegar, house blend seasoning, butt rubb & garlic............ gonna put it over rice........... taste testing so far is very favorable.................



Sounds good!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Get him down here one weekend. We`ll have that primitive skills-education-cookin` we were talkin` about.


I have another party I talked to today that is interested in that as well, he's got some interesting things to add, but is VERY interested in listening/watching you as well............. we need to get to work on that soon!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> That does sound yummy!!!


I thought of you & Mitch when I started putting it together........ should be easy to do in a dutch oven as well!  Just not sure whether to do a "gravy" with it or not............. think I'll do plain this time & a gravy next time if it's a hit............ I'll let ya know!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2011)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Sounds good!!!


YOU have a kewl Avatar!!!
Welcome to da Driveler, you know you'll be "labeled" now, doncha??


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I have another party I talked to today that is interested in that as well, he's got some interesting things to add, but is VERY interested in listening/watching you as well............. we need to get to work on that soon!!
> 
> 
> I thought of you & Mitch when I started putting it together........ should be easy to do in a dutch oven as well!  Just not sure whether to do a "gravy" with it or not............. think I'll do plain this time & a gravy next time if it's a hit............ I'll let ya know!



Gravy makes EVERYTHING taste better. Just sayin'....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Gravy makes EVERYTHING taste better. Just sayin'....


Yeah, I know, but trying to "watch" the caloric intake, gotta cut when/where I can................


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, I know, but trying to "watch" the caloric intake, gotta cut when/where I can................



well, in that case...... eat fewer green beans.


----------



## slip (Feb 6, 2011)

ah thats funny.

in hockey, when a guy pushes another guy, the ref's let em fight so long as no one bleeds on the ice.

in football, a guy pushes another guy, and he looks for the nearest ref to tell...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, in that case...... eat fewer green beans.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Gravy makes EVERYTHING taste better. Just sayin'....


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I have another party I talked to today that is interested in that as well, he's got some interesting things to add, but is VERY interested in listening/watching you as well............. we need to get to work on that soon!!



We`ll do that, Keebs. Give me a little notice, and we`ll work it out.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 6, 2011)

slip said:


> ah thats funny.
> 
> in hockey, when a guy pushes another guy, the ref's let em fight so long as no one bleeds on the ice.
> 
> in football, a guy pushes another guy, and he looks for the nearest ref to tell...



Just another reason to give them flags and makem wear pink jerseys


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2011)

Hankus said:


>


I totally agree, but the taste test I just did, not bad, not bad at ALL!!



Nicodemus said:


> We`ll do that, Keebs. Give me a little notice, and we`ll work it out.


How much notice you need?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 6, 2011)

Stuck watching the drunks it is better than the game.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Stuck watching the drunks it is better than the game.


 the ones you're with or the ones on the t.v.??


----------



## Crooked Stick (Feb 6, 2011)

*Wow*

You just never know who will show up off this site and help you out. Thanks for the info Bro. Y'all have a great night.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I totally agree, but the taste test I just did, not bad, not bad at ALL!!
> 
> 
> How much notice you need?





About a week.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> About a week.


After you find out your info, we'll go from there, the other one I mentioned is pretty flexible, but we need to "get on it" fairly quick........... very interesting talk on the phone, surprised me at their input, you'll be pleased with it too!  As will the Redhead!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> the ones you're with or the ones on the t.v.??[/QUOTE
> Ones I am with. Three wrestling. One food fight and the critters are hiding.
> .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > the ones you're with or the ones on the t.v.??[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 6, 2011)

Yup


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Yup


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > the ones you're with or the ones on the t.v.??[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 6, 2011)

Goodnight all.  It's time for me to crash.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 6, 2011)

Actually turned out to be a good game after all...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Goodnight all.  It's time for me to crash.


Nite Sassy!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Actually turned out to be a good game after all...


Who won??


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Who won??



The green men.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 6, 2011)

Anyone catch the O'Reilly interview? I couldn't find it...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> The green men.


Well dang...............


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2011)

Welp, my deer cubed steak & peppers were a hit, yeah, gravy will make it "better" but it was goooood!!

G'nite Folks!!


Hey Slip?  Talk to your Mom, for real!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Welp, my deer cubed steak & peppers were a hit, yeah, gravy will make it "better" but it was goooood!!
> 
> G'nite Folks!!
> 
> ...



Nite Keebs...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> threeleggedpigmy said:
> 
> 
> > Is it hard to type on a Blackberry when you're in a headlock?
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 6, 2011)

Night, buoys and gulls!


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 6, 2011)

Nooooo!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Feb 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey Slip?  Talk to your Mom, for real!!



ill see what i kin do.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 6, 2011)

Dang, I go watch some video on tying flies instead of the crappy superbowl and everyone leaves...
Guess I'll turn in too, with dreams of Griffith's Gnats, Wooly Boogers, and Lime Trude's in my mind..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang, I go watch some video on tying flies instead of the crappy superbowl and everyone leaves...
> Guess I'll turn in too, with dreams of Griffith's Gnats, Wooly Boogers, and Lime Trude's in my mind..



Some still lurking 

Good night Sparky!

Nite BAMA!


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 7, 2011)

morning folks....Super Bowl is over ,now can we start talking baseball again


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> About as painful as givin` birth to a hayrake. I can`t believe I`m even watchin` this stuff.



Now that just brought pain the groin thinking about it.



Jranger said:


> Anyone catch the O'Reilly interview? I couldn't find it...



No but you can count on it being replayed over and over on Foxnews.



jmfauver said:


> morning folks....Super Bowl is over ,now can we start talking baseball again



Morning jm.  Sure however my Pirates aren't likely to make it to the WS.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 7, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Now that just brought pain the groin thinking about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But their is always hope

Just like my Orioles


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 7, 2011)

Another great Monday         Good Morning!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Another great Monday         Good Morning!



What in the world are you doing awake?!?!!? 

Good morning to you as well.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 7, 2011)

mornin mikey and gobbler.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 7, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> But their is always hope
> 
> Just like my Orioles





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Another great Monday         Good Morning!



jm, they are still playing bb in Baltimore?    Hope springs eternal with spring training.  

morning tlp.  Guess we can't get to Friday without a Monday.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 7, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> mornin mikey and gobbler.



morning bbq


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Another great Monday         Good Morning!





BBQBOSS said:


> mornin mikey and gobbler.



morning you 2...I see you survived the game....



gobbleinwoods said:


> jm, they are still playing bb in Baltimore?    Hope springs eternal with spring training.
> 
> morning tlp.  Guess we can't get to Friday without a Monday.



They made a lot of changes in Baltimore this off season,but they don't pay like the sox or yanks.....I just want to see above 500 for a change


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 7, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> What in the world are you doing awake?!?!!?
> 
> Good morning to you as well.


  Caprisun Hangover.  Sugar is wearing off.


gobbleinwoods said:


> jm, they are still playing bb in Baltimore?    Hope springs eternal with spring training.
> 
> morning tlp.  Guess we can't get to Friday without a Monday.


That right, at least there is only one.


jmfauver said:


> morning you 2...I see you survived the game....
> 
> 
> 
> They made a lot of changes in Baltimore this off season,but they don't pay like the sox or yanks.....I just want to see above 500 for a change



Yup,   Glad you survived also


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2011)

Morning everybody, what i miss over the weekend? A lil rainy here but not to cold


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Caprisun Hangover.  Sugar is wearing off.
> 
> That right, at least there is only one.
> 
> ...



I never turned on the TV.....All I saw was the post about the national Anthem and I went to bed


----------



## Jranger (Feb 7, 2011)

Morning... man it got a bit chilly last night. *Diamond cutters*


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Feb 7, 2011)

Morning folks.  Trying to pull it together for a Monday and it sin't looking good.  Urrgg


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 7, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.  Trying to pull it together for a Monday and it sin't looking good.  Urrgg



morning Kim...long time no see


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 7, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Morning... man it got a bit chilly last night. *Diamond cutters*


Morning Jason


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.  Trying to pull it together for a Monday and it sin't looking good.  Urrgg




Hello Kim



Mike, Ithink everyone is slow today.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Mike, I think everyone is slow today.


 I resemble that remark............. working from home today!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Mike, Ithink everyone is slow today.


Speak for yourself JLA..


Keebs said:


> working from home today!


 
Me too!!


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning Jason
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> I resemble that remark............. working from home today!



I was the smart one and went to bed instead of watching the game


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 7, 2011)

Morning every one.  So far it's already been a productive start.

Dinner is already cooking in slow cooker at home, beds were made, laundry swapped over, child dropped off at school, and now I'm at work and have payroll finished.

About to start the auction letters to be mailed today.  See every one later.  Have a good one.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speak for yourself JLA..
> 
> 
> Me too!!


I started to say I was "Pulling a MC" and working from home!



jmfauver said:


> I was the smart one and went to bed instead of watching the game


 Game? what game?  I watched the History Channel yesterday..............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning every one. So far it's already been a productive start.
> 
> Dinner is already cooking in slow cooker at home, beds were made, laundry swapped over, child dropped off at school, and now I'm at work and have payroll finished.
> 
> About to start the auction letters to be mailed today. See every one later. Have a good one.


 
Did you make your reservations at the Luv Shack Spa & Retreat?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning every one.  So far it's already been a productive start.
> 
> Dinner is already cooking in slow cooker at home, beds were made, laundry swapped over, child dropped off at school, and now I'm at work and have payroll finished.
> 
> About to start the auction letters to be mailed today.  See every one later.  Have a good one.


overachiever!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I resemble that remark............. working from home today!


Morning Keebs 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speak for yourself JLA..
> 
> 
> Me too!!


I was 


jmfauver said:


> I was the smart one and went to bed instead of watching the game


I was watching the family, it was way more entertaining.


fitfabandfree said:


> Morning every one.  So far it's already been a productive start.
> 
> Dinner is already cooking in slow cooker at home, beds were made, laundry swapped over, child dropped off at school, and now I'm at work and have payroll finished.
> 
> About to start the auction letters to be mailed today.  See every one later.  Have a good one.


Morning FF&F


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you make your reservations at the Luv Shack Spa & Retreat?



Schedule early and often.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you make your reservations at the Luv Shack Spa & Retreat?



Not yet.  I did some research on it though, and it looks awesome!  I think I will be making them soon, and go as soon as court is over.  17 days!

Luv Shack here I come!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> overachiever!



Hey, I resemble that remark.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Hey, I resemble that remark.


I used to also, back when my daughter was home & I had to do it all by myself................... thank heavens, life does change for the good!!  Counting the days with ya!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I used to also, back when my daughter was home & I had to do it all by myself................... thank heavens, life does change for the good!!  Counting the days with ya!!



Thanks!  I am going to do a countdown every morning on my FB and here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2011)

Mornin' dribblers!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' dribblers!!!


Hey Chief, how's the bowling league going?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

Sweet Baby Jesus............................


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Sweet Baby Jesus............................


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Not yet. I did some research on it though, and it looks awesome! I think I will be making them soon, and go as soon as court is over. 17 days!
> 
> Luv Shack here I come!


 
Make sure you do the hot rock treatment, the mud bath and top it all off with a fun night of their special version of the game Twista'..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey Chief, how's the bowling league going?




I got high score!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I got high score!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Make sure you do the hot rock treatment, the mud bath and top it all off with a fun night of their special version of the game Twista'..


What? YOu didn't like the special *clay* bath???


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' dribblers!!!



Morning Jeff and Jared.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Make sure you do the hot rock treatment, the mud bath and top it all off with a fun night of their special version of the game Twista'..



Can we request a sexy man to get tangled up... errrr.. I mean to play Twista with?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning Jeff and Jared.



Mornin' Millionaire to be!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2011)

Quick driveby!
heading to work so i can rest. This house renovation stuff sucks! Plus, Bubbette has to return all the wrong stuff she bought yesterday, electrical plates, shower rods, curtain rods, etc..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Can we request a sexy man to get tangled up... errrr.. I mean to play Twista with?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Can we request a sexy man to get tangled up... errrr.. I mean to play Twista with?


 
Well, Quack is the Twista Champion, and several of the guys on here thinks he's sexy, so maybe you should challenge him..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Can we request a sexy man to get tangled up... errrr.. I mean to play Twista with?


 You mean you haven't seen Quack yet??  He IS the retired reigning champ!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You mean you haven't seen Quack yet??  He IS the retired reigning champ!



Let me rephrase.... I need a SINGLE sexy opponent. 

And Keebs, I've never really met any one on here yet, except the ones that brought me here.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Let me rephrase.... I need a SINGLE sexy opponent.
> 
> And Keebs, I've never really met any one on here yet, except the ones that brought me here.



Well, can't wait for ya to meet'em, they are some great folks!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Well, can't wait for ya to meet'em, they are some great folks!



Maybe a better way to approach it, is to ask for volunteers or suggestions since I haven't met any of them yet?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Maybe a better way to approach it, is to ask for volunteers or suggestions since I haven't met any of them yet?


Uuuuuhhhhh, proceed with caution...............


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Uuuuuhhhhh, proceed with caution...............



Are you trying to say I should


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Are you trying to say I should


Oh Heck Nawww!!
I just know how *some* of this bunch can be with fresh, uuuhhh, new people, new FEMALE company!!  Stick around, you'll see if you haven't already noticed!  Your pm box hasn't exploded yet???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 whut?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Oh Heck Nawww!!
> I just know how *some* of this bunch can be with fresh, uuuhhh, new people, new FEMALE company!! Stick around, you'll see if you haven't already noticed! Your pm box hasn't exploded yet???


 
They're all gun shy..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Oh Heck Nawww!!
> I just know how *some* of this bunch can be with fresh, uuuhhh, new people, new FEMALE company!!  Stick around, you'll see if you haven't already noticed!  Your pm box hasn't exploded yet???









Miguel Cervantes said:


>




Got any extra???


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Oh Heck Nawww!!
> I just know how *some* of this bunch can be with fresh, uuuhhh, new people, new FEMALE company!!  Stick around, you'll see if you haven't already noticed! *Your pm box hasn't exploded yet*???



Wellllll.......


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They're all gun shy..


for now maybe............. "wait for it"............ 



fitfabandfree said:


> Wellllll.......


AH-HA!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> Got any extra???



Little more Butter please.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Little more Butter please.


 
You know good and well that butter isn't allowed on the twista mat. Crisco or Wesson oil only..


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 7, 2011)

Ya'll just ain't right sometimes....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You know good and well that butter isn't allowed on the twista mat. Crisco or Wesson oil only..



But it goes so well on Popcorn,  and it slick like crisco on plastic.  Maybe we need to adjusts the rules a bit.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You know good and well that butter isn't allowed on the twista mat. Crisco or Wesson oil only..



chocolate drizzle?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Ya'll just ain't right sometimes....


 
Sometimes???



threeleggedpigmy said:


> But it goes so well on Popcorn, and it slick like crisco on plastic. Maybe we need to adjusts the rules a bit.


Always wantin to change things...



fitfabandfree said:


> chocolate drizzle?


 
Hmmmm. Not many chocolate drizzlers around here..


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sometimes???
> 
> 
> Always wantin to change things...
> ...



Pfffft.... something needs to be done about that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Pfffft.... something needs to be done about that.


 
Maybe on a New Orleans board somewhere. Lots of chocolate drizzlers in the chocolate city..


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe on a New Orleans board somewhere. Lots of chocolate drizzlers in the chocolate city..



Ummmm..... not that kind.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

OyVey!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Ummmm..... not that kind.


 
We need a dictionary of driveler terminology hidden around here somewhere so things will be clearer for newbies..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We need a dictionary of driveler terminology hidden around here somewhere so things will be clearer for newbies..



Quack keeping writing it down but never finishes it.  The beer keeps coming first.

He likes to wing it anyway.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We need a dictionary of driveler terminology hidden around here somewhere so things will be clearer for newbies..


 why? that'd take all da fun outta it.............. 
ok, I'm outta here for a bit.............. *yawn* I'm having a *Robert attack*


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We need a dictionary of driveler terminology hidden around here somewhere so things will be clearer for newbies..



And don't forget blonde.  I admit, I can be a minute or 2 slow at times, but I always catch on eventually.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 7, 2011)

*backing away slowly...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 7, 2011)

Someone say drizzle?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> why? that'd take all da fun outta it..............
> ok, I'm outta here for a bit.............. *yawn* I'm having a *Robert attack*



Bye Keebs


Do not be scared Jranger,  it will be ok.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 7, 2011)

Jranger said:


> *backing away slowly...



chicken!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 7, 2011)

But I will make an exception if ya got Shemar Moore or Taye Diggs up in here.  Mmmmm....


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 7, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Someone say drizzle?



Sho did!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Bye Keebs
> 
> 
> Do not be scared Jranger,  it will be ok.



Mornin Tripod



fitfabandfree said:


> chicken!



Bock bock bock


----------



## Jranger (Feb 7, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> But I will make an exception if ya got Shemar Moore or Taye Diggs up in here.  Mmmmm....



Ohh NO you di-ant!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Quack keeping writing it down but never finishes it. The beer keeps coming first.
> 
> He likes to wing it anyway.


 
Does he wear his cheekun mask and cheekun wang it?



Keebs said:


> why? that'd take all da fun outta it..............
> ok, I'm outta here for a bit.............. *yawn* I'm having a *Robert attack*


 
What'd you do, stick your finger in a light socket?



fitfabandfree said:


> And don't forget blonde. I admit, I can be a minute or 2 slow at times, but I always catch on eventually.


 
I have one of those in my house.



fitfabandfree said:


> But I will make an exception if ya got Shemar Moore or Taye Diggs up in here. Mmmmm....


 
You sure your screen name isn't,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,aww nevermind..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 7, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Mornin Tripod
> 
> 
> 
> Bock bock bock



Morning Jranger.  Yell at Steve and get him over here.  He might have some input on the situtation at hand.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning Jranger.  Yell at Steve and get him over here.  He might have some input on the situtation at hand.


----------



## Otis (Feb 7, 2011)

Can I hang with yall? The BF thread is getting brutal, Miguel came out of the closet and proclaimed to be a liberal loving commy socialist by ignoring facts and trying to change the topic...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

Otis said:


> Can I hang with yall? The BF thread is getting brutal, Miguel came out of the closet and proclaimed to be a liberal loving commy socialist by ignoring facts and trying to change the topic...


 
You're buddy just showed up over there to defend his position. Shouldn't you be over there holding his hand?


----------



## Otis (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're buddy just showed up over there to defend his position. Shouldn't you be over there holding his hand?


 


Buddy, I am the defender of the Universe, just stand back and admire me, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Jranger (Feb 7, 2011)

Getting hungry again...what's fur lunch?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

Otis said:


> Buddy, I am the defender of the Universe, just stand back and admire me, what could possibly go wrong?


 
Ummm, they let folks like you vote in the next POTUS election?? I mean, that is how Duhbama got elected in the first place. All of you moonbats just new he'd give you money to fund your Bigfoot research..


----------



## Otis (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm, they let folks like you vote in the next POTUS election?? I mean, that is how Duhbama got elected in the first place. All of you moonbats just new he'd give you money to fund your Bigfoot research..


 

my bigfoot research costs me around $100 a month with 200 channels thrown in....if it is on the internet, it must be true right?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Getting hungry again...what's fur lunch?



Left-over wangs!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

Otis said:


> my bigfoot research costs me around $100 a month with 200 channels thrown in....if it is on the internet, it must be true right?


 
Then I bet you have a ball with texts and pm's...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What'd you do, stick your finger in a light socket?


Nope his other kind of attack..............zzzzzzzzzzz...........I took a nap..............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Nope his other kind of attack..............zzzzzzzzzzz...........I took a nap..............


 
Then why didn't you just say you were feelin kind of nappy??


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 7, 2011)

Got busy at work for a little bit.  Did I miss anything?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Got busy at work for a little bit. Did I miss anything?


 

Keebs took a nap, Otis through a psychotic fit, and I ate a baloney sammich. Other than that, it's all business as usual.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Keebs took a nap, Otis through a psychotic fit, and I ate a baloney sammich. Other than that, it's all business as usual.



Good to know.  I hate being out of the loop.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 7, 2011)

i had a latino girl show me hers at lunch today.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 7, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> i had a latino girl show me hers at lunch today.



Dang.... where did you go for lunch?


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 7, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> i had a latino girl show me hers at lunch today.





fitfabandfree said:


> Dang.... where did you go for lunch?



Taco Bell?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Then why didn't you just say you were feelin kind of nappy??


 I dunno............



fitfabandfree said:


> Got busy at work for a little bit.  Did I miss anything?


Shemar came by, said to tell ya HI!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Keebs took a nap, Otis through a psychotic fit, and I ate a baloney sammich. Other than that, it's all business as usual.


 MINI DD!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 7, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> i had a latino girl show me hers at lunch today.



Is that what that pic was from you sent to my phone?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 7, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> i had a latino girl show me hers at lunch today.





Jranger said:


> Is that what that pic was from you sent to my phone?




I did not get one 

Wait do I want it


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2011)

Wangs were bone lickin' good!!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Wangs were bone lickin' good!!!



Zaxby's here...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Zaxby's here...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2011)

Every puppy in da house is sleepin'...I'm havin a hard time stayin awake


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Zaxby's here...


I love Zaxby's but dang, ya just don't get enough for the money!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Every puppy in da house is sleepin'...I'm havin a hard time stayin awake


That's why I had to give it up awhile ago, rain hitting the house, just lulled me right on out........zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I love Zaxby's but dang, ya just don't get enough for the money!



Haven't had Zaxby's in a long time!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That's why I had to give it up awhile ago, rain hitting the house, just lulled me right on out........zzzzzzzzzzz



No rain here yet, but that's prolly all it would take...


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I dunno............
> 
> 
> *Shemar came by, said to tell ya HI*!



 And you didn't hold him there for me?  I thought we were friends?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> And you didn't hold him there for me?  I thought we were friends?


They were in-between takes.............


----------



## slip (Feb 7, 2011)

somebody......ran me over with a truck, last night.

im sure of it.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Wangs were bone lickin' good!!!



They sure looked good on the grill yesterday!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 7, 2011)

slip said:


> somebody......ran me over with a truck, last night.
> 
> im sure of it.



I feel the same way Slip, but I ran myself into the ground...not the truck!      Got me some air on a dirt bike yesterday at Jeff's place...and learned how to barrel roll out of a bad situation upon landing!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Every puppy in da house is sleepin'...I'm havin a hard time stayin awake



Woodroh is tired from all that mud chewing and grass pulling he was doing!


----------



## slip (Feb 7, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I feel the same way Slip, but I ran myself into the ground...not the truck!      Got me some air on a dirt bike yesterday at Jeff's place...and learned how to barrel roll out of a bad situation upon landing!



holy cow sounds fun.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I feel the same way Slip, but I ran myself into the ground...not the truck!  Got me some air on a dirt bike yesterday at Jeff's place...and learned how to barrel roll out of a bad situation upon landing!


 
Don't you know you're too old for that crap??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

slip said:


> somebody......ran me over with a truck, last night.
> 
> im sure of it.


I checked the grill on my truck, weren't me this time!



boneboy96 said:


> I feel the same way Slip, but I ran myself into the ground...not the truck!      Got me some air on a dirt bike yesterday at Jeff's place...and learned how to barrel roll out of a bad situation upon landing!





boneboy96 said:


> Woodroh is tired from all that mud chewing and grass pulling he was doing!


 and just WHERE is the video?!?!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I checked the grill on my truck, weren't me this time!


 
Up in these parts da' grill is what rides in da' hooptie sittin in da' seat next to you. A la Damon Evans....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> They sure looked good on the grill yesterday!



They were better today...I think because I didn't have all kinds of other stuff to disquise the actual results



boneboy96 said:


> I feel the same way Slip, but I ran myself into the ground...not the truck!      Got me some air on a dirt bike yesterday at Jeff's place...and learned how to barrel roll out of a bad situation upon landing!



I was waitin for you to spill the beans



boneboy96 said:


> Woodroh is tired from all that mud chewing and grass pulling he was doing!



Rootin' like a pig..... little mud dobber!!!



slip said:


> holy cow sounds fun.



I missed it but heard it


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't you know you're too old for that crap??


You know the mind is the last thing to make the connection, right??


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> They were better today...I think because I didn't have all kinds of other stuff to disquise the actual results
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm willing to bet your neighbors down along the lower 40 heard it too!       That grinding noise may not have been the tranny grinding while I was sliding...it may have been the rear fender dragging against the rear knobby!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 7, 2011)

slip said:


> holy cow sounds fun.


IT WAS FUN!    


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't you know you're too old for that crap??


  No I didn't...that splains these sprains and pains!   


Keebs said:


> I checked the grill on my truck, weren't me this time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think Jared went to get his camera when I handed him my beer and told him to watch this!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'm willing to bet your neighbors down along the lower 40 heard it too!  That grinding noise may not have been the tranny grinding while I was sliding...it may have been the rear fender dragging against the rear knobby!


 
More like your rear end sitting on the rear fender grinding against the rear knobby holding on for dear life screaming HOLY COW!!!! HELP ME JESUS!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't you know you're too old for that crap??





Keebs said:


> I checked the grill on my truck, weren't me this time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boneboy attempting to catch AIR on a dirt bike is a sight to behold!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> IT WAS FUN!
> 
> No I didn't...that splains these sprains and pains!
> 
> ...



He did....I heard him say"I gotta go get my camera" laughing at the same time


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> IT WAS FUN!
> 
> No I didn't...that splains these sprains and pains!
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Boneboy attempting to catch AIR on a dirt bike is a sight to behold!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> More like your rear end sitting on the rear fender grinding against the rear knobby holding on for dear life screaming HOLY COW!!!! HELP ME JESUS!!!!!



That's exactly how it happened...rode that sucker being dragged along out of control until it finally laid itself down and I barrel rolled over the handlebars!       That little bugger scoots along nicely in 2nd gear!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> More like your rear end sitting on the rear fender grinding against the rear knobby holding on for dear life screaming HOLY COW!!!! HELP ME JESUS!!!!!



You forgot,  My shoe, My shoe.   I am half down now lord.  Help me Help me.



Jeff C. said:


> Boneboy attempting to catch AIR on a dirt bike is a sight to behold!!!




Got Pics? :

Glad you are ok BOB


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> That's exactly how it happened...rode that sucker being dragged along out of control until it finally laid itself down and I barrel rolled over the handlebars!       That little bugger scoots along nicely in 2nd gear!



Wings turned out GREAT!!! I would have preferred diminished results as opposed to missing that Dare-devil stunt though


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> That's exactly how it happened...rode that sucker being dragged along out of control until it finally laid itself down and I barrel rolled over the handlebars!    That little bugger scoots along nicely in 2nd gear!


 
I quit riding dirt bikes many years ago. All it took was jumping terraces on a powerline. I came around a corner in 3rd gear, hit the terrace, goosed it and noticed a lot of blue sky under the wheels of the bike. I did manage to push away, but the El Senor got sold the following week. That was a definite Bill Ingval "here's your sign" moment...


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 7, 2011)

Jeff was the wild man actually...if I hadn't watched him take a few jumps, I may never have tried it myself!   The bike is small but it's geared like a sherman tank...it'll get ya there!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 7, 2011)

I am in my final 30 minute stretch of the day here at work.  Then it's off to do all of the motherly/domestic duties.

When does the fun start?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Jeff was the wild man actually...if I hadn't watched him take a few jumps, I may never have tried it myself!   The bike is small but it's geared like a sherman tank...it'll get ya there!


I'm just glad ya didn't break your fool neck!! Gawd!!
Slip doing this? yes, SEth? yes OTIS??YES, RedneckMaguiver? YEs,  you??? Noooo!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 7, 2011)

Speaking of a "here's your sign" moment...can I stress the importance of not just bringing a helmet along...but actually wearing it?   Next time I'll wear it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I quit riding dirt bikes many years ago. All it took was jumping terraces on a powerline. I came around a corner in 3rd gear, hit the terrace, goosed it and noticed a lot of blue sky under the wheels of the bike. I did manage to push away, but the El Senor got sold the following week. That was a definite Bill Ingval "here's your sign" moment...



Yep...between the two of us, I wondered which would be the first to plow up some MUD Fortunately, I was busy overachieivin' on the chicken wangs


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I quit riding dirt bikes many years ago. All it took was jumping terraces on a powerline. I came around a corner in 3rd gear, hit the terrace, goosed it and noticed a lot of blue sky under the wheels of the bike. I did manage to push away, but the El Senor got sold the following week. That was a definite Bill Ingval "here's your sign" moment...



Same here, I raced when I was younger and was told if I had a bad crash the bike would be sold..Well it happened and after going over the handlebars and the bike landing on my lower back no one had to tell me to sell it. The CR 250 had a new home within a week.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 7, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I am in my final 30 minute stretch of the day here at work.  Then it's off to do all of the motherly/domestic duties.
> 
> When does the fun start?



in about 30 mins...where do you work again?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I quit riding dirt bikes many years ago. All it took was jumping terraces on a powerline. I came around a corner in 3rd gear, hit the terrace, goosed it and noticed a lot of blue sky under the wheels of the bike. I did manage to push away, but the El Senor got sold the following week. That was a definite Bill Ingval "here's your sign" moment...





Workin2Hunt said:


> Same here, I raced when I was younger and was told if I had a bad crash the bike would be sold..Well it happened and after going over the handlebars and the bike landing on my lower back no one had to tell me to sell it. The CR 250 had a new home within a week.




Bob....you listenin' to this??


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 7, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> in about 30 mins...where do you work again?


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Bob....you listenin' to this??



Well I'm listening but I'm not hearing much...it's obvious at my age I'm not going to continue to try flying without wings...but I'm going to keep the little bike for camping trips and such!  Putt putt puttering around should be within my capabilities!


----------



## slip (Feb 7, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Speaking of a "here's your sign" moment...can I stress the importance of not just bringing a helmet along...but actually wearing it?   Next time I'll wear it!



first time i ever got on a dirt bike, i didnt have a helmet.
so i thought, ill just go real slow around the yard to get a feel for it...so i start it up, and slowly give it a little gas....not going anywhere, a little more gas...still not moving, so this is where the lightbulb in my head goes off and i give it a little too much gas, and the momentum of going from 0 to 30 in 0.5 seconds wouldnt let me let go!

i went thru some bushes before i found the breaks


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey Bones, maybe you should try this for your next stunt!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2011)

Who won the game last night??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who won the game last night??



Thread killa . . .


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thread killa . . .



HEY


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2011)

slip said:


> first time i ever got on a dirt bike, i didnt have a helmet.
> so i thought, ill just go real slow around the yard to get a feel for it...so i start it up, and slowly give it a little gas....not going anywhere, a little more gas...still not moving, so this is where the lightbulb in my head goes off and i give it a little too much gas, and the momentum of going from 0 to 30 in 0.5 seconds wouldnt let me let go!
> 
> i went thru some bushes before i found the breaks








fitfabandfree said:


> Hey Bones, maybe you should try this for your next stunt!








Hooked On Quack said:


> Who won the game last night??



Between me and Bob...I did!! 

I didn't have any turnovers


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2011)

< triscuits and cheez-whiz


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> HEY




Helloooooooo there!!




rhbama3 said:


> < triscuits and cheez-whiz





 <  beer, and well, more beer >


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Hey Bones, maybe you should try this for your next stunt!


 

He's good...


----------



## slip (Feb 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> < triscuits and cheez-whiz



< home made left over fried chicken and a sprite. >




et wuz gud.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Helloooooooo there!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naptime, and well, more naptime.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 7, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Hey Bones, maybe you should try this for your next stunt!



LOL...reminds me of when I perfected the "Flying Gamahooch" manuever!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

I think everyone went to sleep..


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 7, 2011)

slip said:


> first time i ever got on a dirt bike, i didnt have a helmet.
> so i thought, ill just go real slow around the yard to get a feel for it...so i start it up, and slowly give it a little gas....not going anywhere, a little more gas...still not moving, so this is where the lightbulb in my head goes off and i give it a little too much gas, and the momentum of going from 0 to 30 in 0.5 seconds wouldnt let me let go!
> 
> i went thru some bushes before i found the breaks



hopefully you found the brakes too!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think everyone went to sleep..



Thanks...that reminds me...it's my beauty rest time...nappyville here I come!


----------



## slip (Feb 7, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> hopefully you found the brakes too!






its not my fault, i was distracted by the deliciousness of my fried chicken lunch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think everyone went to sleep..



Avoiding it, so far!!! May have to make some coffee...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2011)

slip said:


> its not my fault, i was distracted by the deliciousness of my fried chicken lunch.





Is "deliciousness" a word, or have you and Seth been smokin da pot again??








For those that haven't, send up a prayer for Germag (Gerald) and his family.  They're going thru a really rough time.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is "deliciousness" a word, or have you and Seth been smokin da pot again??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=602245&highlight=germag

Kind words can lift a spirit


----------



## slip (Feb 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is "deliciousness" a word, or have you and Seth been smokin da pot again??



Definition of DELICIOUS
1: affording great pleasure : delightful <delicious anecdotes> 
2: appealing to one of the bodily senses especially of taste or smell 
— de·li·cious·ly adverb 
— de·li·cious·ness noun 

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/deliciousness


----------



## Jranger (Feb 7, 2011)

Hola Amigos!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Hola Amigos!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2011)

slip said:


> Definition of DELICIOUS
> 1: affording great pleasure : delightful <delicious anecdotes>
> 2: appealing to one of the bodily senses especially of taste or smell
> — de·li·cious·ly adverb
> ...


----------



## slip (Feb 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



i are learned a little.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>



Much better selection...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

Y'all are way off base. 
This one's just for Boneboy..


----------



## Otis (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think everyone went to sleep..


 


I was out scouting...film at 11


----------



## Jranger (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all are way off base.
> This one's just for Boneboy..



I think ol Arlo might have sampled a few of the chemicals before, during, and after this recording...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I think ol Arlo might have sampled a few of the chemicals before, during, and after this recording...


 
He was a well known Chemist / Folk artist..


----------



## slip (Feb 7, 2011)

another thunderstorm....seems weird for this time of year?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He was a well known Chemist / Folk artist..




Bob??? No wonder he wiped out!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all are way off base.
> This one's just for Boneboy..


  If you look closely, I can be seen out in the middle of the field around the 3:22 minute mark!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2011)

slip said:


> another thunderstorm....seems weird for this time of year?



Ground is saturated too!!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 7, 2011)

slip said:


> another thunderstorm....seems weird for this time of year?



Pouring here now too...


----------



## Otis (Feb 7, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Pouring here now too...


 

Scouting for BF prints when it stops?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> If you look closely, I can be seen out in the middle of the field around the 3:22 minute mark!


 
I thought that was you!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought that was you!!!
> 
> View attachment 585006



Yes sir...the camera doesn't lie!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2011)

.......fo real!!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 7, 2011)

Otis said:


> Scouting for BF prints when it stops?



No...black panthers
I heard there was a rally near-by recently


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 7, 2011)

I am so glad to be home.  Too much driving this afternoon.  Hiram to Dallas, to Rockmart to Cartersville and back to Dallas.  Is it 10:30 yet, so I can go to bed?


----------



## Jranger (Feb 7, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I am so glad to be home.  Too much driving this afternoon.  Hiram to Dallas, to Rockmart to Cartersville and back to Dallas.  Is it 10:30 yet, so I can go to bed?



No... 2 hours left for you to be productive...


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 7, 2011)

Jranger said:


> No... 2 hours left for you to be productive...



Actually, I am still doing that.  I am going through more bank statement and paper work getting ready for court.  Just doing it from the comfort and warmth of my bed.


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 7, 2011)

I guess I am not officially qualified to post on this thread since I am leaving for home and going to have, yes,






a Coors Cutter  


non-alkaholic


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> I guess I am not officially qualified to post on this thread since I am leaving for home and going to have, yes,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It ain't no Capri sun....I'll give ya that!!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> It ain't no Capri sun....I'll give ya that!!!


 
I actually like Cutter better than some standard brews, though!

Ok, that admission will get me booted 



'Nite folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> I actually like Cutter better than some standard brews, though!
> 
> Ok, that admission will get me booted
> 
> ...




Have a good one..G'nite!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2011)

I`m lost...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m lost...


No you're not, you're right there, on your laptop............ sheesholdman!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> No you're not, you're right there, on your laptop............ sheesholdman!!





And happiness is a belly slam full of biscuits.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m lost...



Where are you?????


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> And happiness is a belly slam full of biscuits.



Yessir, it is. Especially if they are slathered up with some of JeffC's blueberry jelly along with a hamsteak and fried egg. Some of the best dinners are also the simplest.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

Country fried steak smothered in milk gravy, fried okry, pinto (pooter) beans, grilled brocolli and cornbread.... I musta been allergic to one of them cause my belly swole all up...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Where are you?????



Here`s some hints. I hear jet planes, am surrounded by millions of people, and I really don`t think I`m gonna hear rooster quail whistlin` as the sun comes up in the mornin`. I did have supper with some fine folks though. 



rhbama3 said:


> Yessir, it is. Especially if they are slathered up with some of JeffC's blueberry jelly along with a hamsteak and fried egg. Some of the best dinners are also the simplest.




You are so correct, Brother Robert!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yessir, it is. Especially if they are slathered up with some of JeffC's blueberry jelly along with a hamsteak and fried egg. Some of the best dinners are also the simplest.





I had some the other night on the last biscuit, for a dessert!!

Taco soup and pepper jack grilled cheese sammich


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 7, 2011)

Now I'm hungry again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s some hints. I hear jet planes, am surrounded by millions of people, and I really don`t think I`m gonna hear rooster quail whistlin` as the sun comes up in the mornin`. I did have supper with some fine folks though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Say it ain't so!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s some hints. I hear jet planes, am surrounded by millions of people, and I really don`t think I`m gonna hear rooster quail whistlin` as the sun comes up in the mornin`. I did have supper with some fine folks though.


 

You're in Tampa???


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're in Tampa???





If my truck GPS unit dies, I`m callin` you and AJ to come fetch mr, at least to I 75 south!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s some hints. I hear jet planes, am surrounded by millions of people, and I really don`t think I`m gonna hear rooster quail whistlin` as the sun comes up in the mornin`. I did have supper with some fine folks though.



China?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Now I'm hungry again.



Evenin Hillbilly.....is that a rendering of an encounter in your avatar???


----------



## slip (Feb 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Some of the best dinners are also the simplest.



thats the truth. it was a grilled cheese and grits day, today...and num num good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> If my truck GPS unit dies, I`m callin` you and AJ to come fetch mr, at least to I 75 south!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> China?





Little bit further to the east.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> And happiness is a belly slam full of biscuits.


I thought you'd like the place I was told about...........



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Country fried steak smothered in milk gravy, fried okry, pinto (pooter) beans, grilled brocolli and cornbread.... I musta been allergic to one of them cause my belly swole all up...


 Good Lord, shuggums, MizM is gonna put you back on those lean cuisines!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Hillbilly.....is that a rendering of an encounter in your avatar???



Howdy howdy. Yep, I think it was that feller from the Oak Ridge Boys. I had to rough-talk him some, and he went back down that path right yonder.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

slip said:


> thats the truth. it was a grilled cheese and grits day, today...and num num good.


I threw together some homemade veggie soup a while ago............ if it tastes at least HALF as good as it smells, I'll have done good!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Little bit further to the east.





Or west? Yep, I`m lost as a he-haint.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Howdy howdy. Yep, I think it was that feller from the Oak Ridge Boys. I had to rough-talk him some, and he went back down that path right yonder.


How rough didja have to talk to him??


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 7, 2011)

I gouged him with a stick a couple times. I said, "You git! Go on, git now!"  Have you not seen the Tim Peeler bigfoot encounter video?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Or west? Yep, I`m lost as a he-haint.




You ain't in Africa is ya???


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You ain't in Africa is ya???





  I don`t think so!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 7, 2011)

Or Bangladesh? How many sips outa that jar did you have before you took off drivin'?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You ain't in Africa is ya???



Go west young man.

Belly full after stopping by Brewsters


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Or Bangladesh? How many sips outa that jar did you have before you took off drivin'?





Time I got outa all that traffic, I coulda killed a quart in 4 swigs!  And I was told that weren`t even real traffic yet!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You ain't in Africa is ya???


 
Real close...


----------



## slip (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Real close...



Atlanta?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 7, 2011)

slip said:


> Atlanta?




Nic does not go to ATlanta


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2011)

slip said:


> Atlanta?





Now Cody, you know me. Do you really think I would be in Atlanta?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't know but he sho wound up a ways from down here!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Now Cody, you know me. Do you really think I would be in Atlanta?


Close enough.................


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I don't know but he sho wound up a ways from down here!



Miguel.  


Badges we do not need no stinking badges.



Wait, thats bling.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Miguel.
> 
> 
> Badges we do not need no stinking badges.
> ...


 I was wondering 'bout that myself..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Close enough.................



Must have come close to here!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Miguel.
> 
> 
> Badges we do not need no stinking badges.
> ...


 
That safety reflective stuff they put on these joggin clothes that us old folks wear (that never jog) sure do work don't they??


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 7, 2011)

Just wondering.... can any mods do something about a GON member picking on me on FB?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2011)

I just looked out the winder, and I know where I am now!!!  I`m in Spain!!!




Or maybe Mexico?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Must have come close to here!!!


Yeah, I'd say he did...............



fitfabandfree said:


> Just wondering.... can any mods do something about a GON member picking on me on FB?


Depends............. which one is it?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Just wondering.... can any mods do something about a GON member picking on me on FB?


 


I thought you'd appreciate my skills at speaking Blondeniese...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 7, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Just wondering.... can any mods do something about a GON member picking on me on FB?



We can make them Non members, then it a FB problem.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I just looked out the winder, and I know where I am now!!!  I`m in Spain!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ask for directions


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Ask for directions





I didn`t bring enough weapons with me to go out at night around here!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Ask for directions



Not there,  Cross street and the language will change.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I didn`t bring enough weapons with me to go out at night around here!!



Just go ALL primitive on'em...they'll scurry!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> We can make them Non members, then it a FB problem.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, I'd say he did...............
> 
> 
> Depends............. which one is it?



I think someone might be a little mad at you.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought you'd appreciate my skills at speaking Blondeniese...





You done good!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I didn`t bring enough weapons with me to go out at night around here!!


No excuse for lack of preparation!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Not there, Cross street and the language will change.


 
More like across the parking lot..


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, I'd say he did...............
> 
> 
> Depends............. which one is it?



That would be Mr. Miguel!  He keeps pointing out just how blond I really am sometimes.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 7, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> No excuse for lack of preparation!!



git him RUTT


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> That would be Mr. Miguel! He keeps pointing out just how blond I really am sometimes.


 
Yes, but according to that old commercial, you have more fun..


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> No excuse for lack of preparation!!





I think I would be undergunned here if I had an Abrams tank!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

Hankus said:


> git him RUTT


 HANKUS!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 7, 2011)

Hankus said:


> git him RUTT



Welcome Hankus.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes, but according to that old commercial, you have more fun..



Now that part is true... even if it's because we are always having to laugh at ourselves.

I'm too embarrassed to tell you what other blond moment I had today.  It was a doozy!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> HANKUS!!!!



here, beered and read up

bet you thought I was lost or lurkin


----------



## Hankus (Feb 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Welcome Hankus.



howdy tripod  

Found a feller today that mixed capri suns and Rich&Rare


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2011)

Anywhere around here to possum hunt, and have a chance for success?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Anywhere around here to possum hunt, and have a chance for success?



Ya mite try coon huntin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Now that part is true... even if it's because we are always having to laugh at ourselves.
> 
> I'm too embarrassed to tell you what other blond moment I had today. It was a doozy!!


 
You put white out on the computer screen??? 



Hankus said:


> here, beered and read up
> 
> bet you thought I was lost or lurkin


 
I'm not talented enough to keep up with the lurkin. Too many clicks then I get lost and can't find my way back in here..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 7, 2011)

Hankus said:


> howdy tripod
> 
> Found a feller today that mixed capri suns and Rich&Rare



Should never ruin a Caprisun like that


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>





Jeff C. said:


>





Hankus said:


> here, beered and read up
> 
> bet you thought I was lost or lurkin



You'd better pay mo attention den!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Anywhere around here to possum hunt, and have a chance for success?


 
Wish I'd have known. Saw one of a pair of gold eyes on the side of the road on the way home. I could have grabbed him for ya.



Hankus said:


> Ya mite try coon huntin


 
He's slap covered up in them right now.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I think I would be undergunned here if I had an Abrams tank!



One of them Black Helocopters with a .50 cal mounted on it would be a better option!!..........An Abrams moves too slow!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Should never ruin a Caprisun like that



When it gets hot I cut the tropical soundin ones with Bicardi  Does least make em worth drinkin


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Anywhere around here to possum hunt, and have a chance for success?



I let one slide the other day!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You'd better pay mo attention den!!!



I was a lookin back  I was plum fuserated just startin on page 8


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> *You put white out on the computer screen???*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talented enough to keep up with the lurkin. Too many clicks then I get lost and can't find my way back in here..



Nope.  Got up this morning and prepared dinner in the crock pot.  Put a pork loin in there, put some rib rub on it, and a little BBQ sauce and was so happy knowing dinner would be ready when I got home tonight.  

Yea... NOT!  Might have helped if I had plugged the stupid thing up.  

I was so proud of the fact that I got so much accomplished this morning before 7am... and discovering that tonight just crushed it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wish I'd have known. Saw one of a pair of gold eyes on the side of the road on the way home. I could have grabbed him for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Get your eyes checked old man............That was prolly a grill!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I was a lookin back  I was plum fuserated just startin on page 8




Ain't no excuse for lack of preparation!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought you'd appreciate my skills at speaking Blondeniese...


It's TRUE!!  The guilty dog DOES Bark first!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> We can make them Non members, then it a FB problem.






threeleggedpigmy said:


> I think someone might be a little mad at you.


 who?????



fitfabandfree said:


> That would be Mr. Miguel!  He keeps pointing out just how blond I really am sometimes.


He done told on himself!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Nope. Got up this morning and prepared dinner in the crock pot. Put a pork loin in there, put some rib rub on it, and a little BBQ sauce and was so happy knowing dinner would be ready when I got home tonight.
> 
> Yea... NOT! Might have helped if I had plugged the stupid thing up.
> 
> I was so proud of the fact that I got so much accomplished this morning before 7am... and discovering that tonight just crushed it.


 

Oh Noooooo. You ruined a piggy!!!! That stinks..


----------



## Hankus (Feb 7, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Nope.  Got up this morning and prepared dinner in the crock pot.  Put a pork loin in there, put some rib rub on it, and a little BBQ sauce and was so happy knowing dinner would be ready when I got home tonight.
> 
> Yea... NOT!  Might have helped if I had plugged the stupid thing up.
> 
> I was so proud of the fact that I got so much accomplished this morning before 7am... and discovering that tonight just crushed it.



most electrical appliances require electricity to operate at peak performance


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> He done told on himself!!


  Well, when someone makes a statement like, "I hate driving at night when it's dark!"........You just gotta pounce on it...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2011)

Well, ya'll blew right thru another page while i was in the sports forum. Gotta get up early so i'm calling it a night. Ya'll be safe and Brother Nic be careful on the way home from Mongolia.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 7, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Nope.  Got up this morning and prepared dinner in the crock pot.  Put a pork loin in there, put some rib rub on it, and a little BBQ sauce and was so happy knowing dinner would be ready when I got home tonight.
> 
> Yea... NOT!  Might have helped if I had plugged the stupid thing up.
> 
> I was so proud of the fact that I got so much accomplished this morning before 7am... and discovering that tonight just crushed it.


Dang!!..........I don't think Ida tole nobody about that one!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't no excuse for lack of preparation!!



I had beer. I was prepared


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh Noooooo. You ruined a piggy!!!! That stinks..



Not at all.  I came home just after 3 and turned it on high and it was done once I finished the rest of the running around.  It was quite good too.  Just a little late.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 7, 2011)

seed ya bamer


----------



## slip (Feb 7, 2011)

Hankus said:


> most electrical appliances require electricity to operate at peak performance


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 7, 2011)

Hankus said:


> most electrical appliances require electricity to operate at peak performance



Well dang... I turned the knob to low.  I mean geez!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It's TRUE!!  The guilty dog DOES Bark first!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We like him, can banned him here.

Actually, I think... know you made several of your friends smile.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, when someone makes a statement like, "I hate driving at night when it's dark!"........You just gotta pounce on it...


Uuuummmm, nope, sorry, I'll have to agree with ya on that one...............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Not at all. I came home just after 3 and turned it on high and it was done once I finished the rest of the running around. It was quite good too. Just a little late.


 
I reckon sittin at room temperature for only 8 hours marinating couldn't hurt it too much!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 7, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Well dang... I turned the knob to low.  I mean geez!



Ya did fine then, cause thats bout low as it will operate


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, ya'll blew right thru another page while i was in the sports forum. Gotta get up early so i'm calling it a night. Ya'll be safe and Brother Nic be careful on the way home from Mongolia.





Thanks Robert! Whatcha got them nanners coverin` up  your ears for?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, ya'll blew right thru another page while i was in the sports forum. Gotta get up early so i'm calling it a night. Ya'll be safe and Brother Nic be careful on the way home from Mongolia.


G'night Bama............Good luck at the big house tomorrow!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I reckon sittin at room temperature for only 8 hours marinating couldn't hurt it too much!!



thats why she cooked it on high


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, ya'll blew right thru another page while i was in the sports forum. Gotta get up early so i'm calling it a night. Ya'll be safe and Brother Nic be careful on the way home from Mongolia.



G'nite bama...yep, I've got a long hard day ahead of me also. I'd better call it a night. 

Be cautious Nic!!!

Have a good'un y'all...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks Robert! Whatcha got them nanners coverin` up your ears for?


 
Miss Courtney told him that's all they was good for after they started gettin the black spots on the skin..


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> G'nite bama...yep, I've got a long hard day ahead of me also. I'd better call it a night.
> 
> Be cautious Nic!!!
> 
> Have a good'un y'all...




Have a goodun, Jeff.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I reckon sittin at room temperature for only 8 hours marinating couldn't hurt it too much!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 7, 2011)

Nite C


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 7, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang!!..........I don't think Ida tole nobody about that one!!



I wasn't kidding when I said it was a doozy!    

At least I can laugh at myself!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> We like him, can banned him here.
> 
> Actually, I think... know you made several of your friends smile.


 don't skeer me like that!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

Hankus said:


> thats why she cooked it on high


 
Dang boy, You ain't cut loose from them strings yet?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Miss Courtney told him that's all they was good for after they started gettin the black spots on the skin..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> G'nite bama...yep, I've got a long hard day ahead of me also. I'd better call it a night.
> 
> Be cautious Nic!!!
> 
> Have a good'un y'all...


Nite Chief!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang boy, You ain't cut loose from them strings yet?



Do huh


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Uuuummmm, nope, sorry, I'll have to agree with ya on that one...............



Yep..... I meant I hate driving at night in the rain, and said in the dark instead.  It was a looong day.  He could've cut me some slack.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 7, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Do huh



You can always chew thru the leash.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Yep..... I meant I hate driving at night in the rain, and said in the dark instead. It was a looong day. He could've cut me some slack.


 
But I did!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Yep..... I meant I hate driving at night in the rain, and said in the dark instead.  It was a looong day.  He could've cut me some slack.




At least you ain`t lost!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> At least you ain`t lost!!


 
Lost is a state of mind.... Of course, in this part of the state you might mind it just a tad..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> At least you ain`t lost!!



Remember,  You are not lost.  Just passing thru Brother.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> But I did!!!



Could have been worse, huh?  Well thanks for taking it easy on me.

I guess I better go rest this brain, and call it the night.  Besides, my daughter (yea... we call HER Ditzy-she is much worse than I am) wants the lap top.  

See y'all in the morning.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lost is a state of mind.... Of course, in this part of the state you might mind it just a tad..





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Remember,  You are not lost.  Just passing thru Brother.





Glad I got ya`ll for guides!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You can always chew thru the leash.



Aint got to  I aint got one


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> G'nite bama...yep, I've got a long hard day ahead of me also. I'd better call it a night.
> 
> Be cautious Nic!!!
> 
> Have a good'un y'all...


Night Jeffro!!



NCHillbilly said:


>


I thought 
I heard A BF just outside the edge of the yard..........It was just a dang Armadillo!!



fitfabandfree said:


> I wasn't kidding when I said it was a doozy!
> 
> At least I can laugh at myself!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> At least you ain`t lost!!



Just go around knocking on folks's doors and introducing yourself. Soon you'll have a bunch of new friends.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> At least you ain`t lost!!



lost or bewildered  They is a difference


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Could have been worse, huh? Well thanks for taking it easy on me.
> 
> I guess I better go rest this brain, and call it the night. Besides, my daughter (yea... we call HER Ditzy-she is much worse than I am) wants the lap top.
> 
> See y'all in the morning.


 
Night Ms. Fiesty..


Nicodemus said:


> Glad I got ya`ll for guides!!


 
Just don't stop to help anyone on the side of the road. They've got a cell phone, they'll figure it out..



Hankus said:


> Aint got to  I aint got one


 
Not just one, lots of em'.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 7, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Night Jeffro!!
> 
> I thought
> I heard A BF just outside the edge of the yard..........It was just a dang Armadillo!!



Just glad yall aint get Quack on a bender last evenin/night and try to claim him


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Just go around knocking on folks's doors and introducing yourself. Soon you'll have a bunch of new friends.



You got that right!!  



Hankus said:


> lost or bewildered  They is a difference





Is there a difference??  


I got a call it a night folks. Enjoyed it!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 7, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I thought
> I heard A BF just outside the edge of the yard..........It was just a dang Armadillo!!



Be careful, you know those thangs are shape-shifters, don't you? That's how they stay hid from folks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You got that right!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Night Nic. If you hear gun shots don't look out the window..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 7, 2011)

Night, Nic. In the morning, you can see whether the sun comes up in the east or the west, and figure out where you are.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 7, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Just go around knocking on folks's doors and introducing yourself. Soon you'll have a bunch of new friends.


The cops do not knock in that area.


Nicodemus said:


> You got that right!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good night brother.    It was good to see you.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 7, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Just glad yall aint get Quack on a bender last evenin/night and try to claim him


Well he was.......err...umm........He wasn't feelin no pain!!



Nicodemus said:


> You got that right!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


G'night Nick!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Night Ms. Fiesty..
> 
> 
> Just don't stop to help anyone on the side of the road. They've got a cell phone, they'll figure it out..
> ...



Mebbe strings like this ya think


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 7, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Be careful, you know those thangs are shape-shifters, don't you? That's how they stay hid from folks.


........Yeah after that I kept looking around for the priest!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 7, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well he was.......err...umm........He wasn't feelin no pain!!
> 
> G'night Nick!!



yet his nephew drankus couldnt get no invite


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Mebbe strings like this ya think


 
I'm sure someone's playin the fool out of one.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Yep..... I meant I hate driving at night in the rain, and said in the dark instead.  It was a looong day.  He could've cut me some slack.


That one won't, no matter what he says..............



fitfabandfree said:


> Could have been worse, huh?  Well thanks for taking it easy on me.
> 
> I guess I better go rest this brain, and call it the night.  Besides, my daughter (yea... we call HER Ditzy-she is much worse than I am) wants the lap top.
> 
> See y'all in the morning.


Nite!


Nicodemus said:


> You got that right!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nite Nic!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well he was.......err...umm........He wasn't feelin no pain!!
> 
> G'night Nick!!


He was whut??


----------



## Hankus (Feb 7, 2011)

Im draggin up 

Maybe Tiny and giw can get the number off the truck thats gonna hit me in my sleep


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Im draggin up
> 
> Maybe Tiny and giw can get the number off the truck thats gonna hit me in my sleep


 
Night Romeo..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> He was whut??


Lets just say someone was a no show again!!.........The food , and beer was good!!..........Only saw half of the game!!..........The pause button is the debil!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 7, 2011)

Well, 5:00 comes pretty early in the morning. Better hit the hay.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 7, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Well, 5:00 comes pretty early in the morning. Better hit the hay.



Nite Hillbilly


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 7, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Well, 5:00 comes pretty early in the morning. Better hit the hay.


Gonna have to call it a night here as well!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Lets just say someone was a no show again!!.........The food , and beer was good!!..........Only saw half of the game!!..........The pause button is the debil!!


I told him his menu sounded the best!!



NCHillbilly said:


> Well, 5:00 comes pretty early in the morning. Better hit the hay.


Niterzzz, I'm right behind ya myself!!
Hey Rutt, can you catch the lights??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

Night shuggums, night Rutt, Night hillbilly.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 7, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Gonna have to call it a night here as well!!


Night Rutt. 


Keebs said:


> I told him his menu sounded the best!!
> 
> 
> Niterzzz, I'm right behind ya myself!!
> Hey Rutt, can you catch the lights??



Night Keebs


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Night Rutt.
> 
> 
> Night Keebs





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Night shuggums, night Rutt, Night hillbilly.





Keebs said:


> I told him his menu sounded the best!!
> 
> 
> Niterzzz, I'm right behind ya myself!!
> Hey Rutt, can you catch the lights??


*Click*........Got it Darlin!!

Night John Boy, Mary Ellen, Jim Bob, Elizabeth, Olivia, so forth, and so on!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> *Click*........Got it Darlin!!
> 
> Night John Boy, Mary Ellen, Jim Bob, Elizabeth, Olivia, so forth, and so on!!


 
You forgot Bigfoot and the porcupine..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You forgot Bigfoot and the porcupine..



Bigfoot has the interweb now?   No wonder we can't find them they are techno savvy.  

Made it through Monday so bring on Tuesday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Bigfoot has the interweb now?   No wonder we can't find them they are techno savvy.
> 
> Made it through Monday so bring on Tuesday.



Good Mornin GIW!!! I can't believe I beat fauver

Got to head out for a long day...have a good one!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 8, 2011)

Mornin` from the big city.  Since 5 o`clock, I have been listenin` to a little bantam rooster crowin`. Who woulda thunk it?  Well, gotta go get in this traffic...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` from the big city.  Since 5 o`clock, I have been listenin` to a little bantam rooster crowin`. Who woulda thunk it?  Well, gotta go get in this traffic...



Mornin' Nic...you headin' back home??? I'm headin' into town


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 8, 2011)

Nope, headrd to our trainin` facility. Lithonia, I think? I better scram.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2011)

Be safe Nic...everyone have a nice day!!! Gotta go...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 8, 2011)

Good luck Brother Nic..  It a good time to scram...      Good Morning Drivelers.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 8, 2011)

hi and bye to the three of you.  fixing b'fast now eating said meal.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 8, 2011)

Any body get that truck tag number


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 8, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Any body get that truck tag number



need coffee?


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 8, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> need coffee?




Me to!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 8, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Me to!



sure


----------



## Hankus (Feb 8, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> need coffee?



naw, but a gatorade would be nice


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 8, 2011)

Well off to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and head out the door.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` from the big city. Since 5 o`clock, I have been listenin` to a little bantam rooster crowin`. Who woulda thunk it? Well, gotta go get in this traffic...


 
Musta been one of them Messican's dinner, over in the shanty town behind you on the railroad tracks. He won't be crowin too many more nights..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Feb 8, 2011)

Morning Gang.  Hope everyone's day goes well and as planned.

Have a Great day.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 8, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Gang.  Hope everyone's day goes well and as planned.
> 
> Have a Great day.



Howdy RM


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Gang. Hope everyone's day goes well and as planned.
> 
> Have a Great day.


 
Howdy Kim. Hey, you might wanna read way back to yesterday and then hook up with Boneboy so you can train him up on the finer points on how to crash a motorcycle...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 8, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Gang.  Hope everyone's day goes well and as planned.
> 
> Have a Great day.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Kim. Hey, you might wanna read way back to yesterday and then hook up with Boneboy so you can train him up on the finer points on how to crash a motorcycle...



And  a new slide to try out


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 8, 2011)

Mornin all. Got lot's of paperwork to wade thru today to get my taxes finished up.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 8, 2011)

Good morning, bk jalapeno and cheese whopper for breakfast.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 8, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin all. Got lot's of paperwork to wade thru today to get my taxes finished up.



Mernin


----------



## Hankus (Feb 8, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, bk jalapeno and cheese whopper for breakfast.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 8, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, bk jalapeno and cheese whopper for breakfast.



I hope you took a dose of Beano.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 8, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I hope you took a dose of Beano.



Nope , no beans just a berger


----------



## Hankus (Feb 8, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I hope you took a dose of Beano.



I hope they make him work outside


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I hope they make him work outside



to cold this morning to work outside


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 8, 2011)

Happy Tuesday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> And  a new slide to try out


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 8, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Tuesday.


Morning


Miguel Cervantes said:


>



morning


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2011)

It's just "lovely" when your co-worker calls you about 7:00ish to see if you're going to work because THEY are sick and no, I was laying there debating on whether to come in or not, head splitting (Nope, not a single drop of alkyhol yesterday OR last night) dadblasted sinus's are gonna drive me insane!! (ok, they won't have a far drive!)
Rant Over - I'm at work!
Hey Ya'll!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2011)

High!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It's just "lovely" when your co-worker calls you about 7:00ish to see if you're going to work because THEY are sick and no, I was laying there debating on whether to come in or not, head splitting (Nope, not a single drop of alkyhol yesterday OR last night) dadblasted sinus's are gonna drive me insane!! (ok, they won't have a far drive!)
> Rant Over - I'm at work!
> Hey Ya'll!!!!!!!



Morning, hope ya get to feeling better


Hooked On Quack said:


> High!!



Morning, what up Uncle Creepy


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It's just "lovely" when your co-worker calls you about 7:00ish to see if you're going to work because THEY are sick and no, I was laying there debating on whether to come in or not, head splitting (Nope, not a single drop of alkyhol yesterday OR last night) dadblasted sinus's are gonna drive me insane!! (ok, they won't have a far drive!)
> Rant Over - I'm at work!
> Hey Ya'll!!!!!!!


Hi ya Keebs. Hope your day is fandangtastic. Go get you a snowcone to help with those sinus'essuss,  stuff. Spring right round da korner.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> High!!


Again?? Without me???



mudracing101 said:


> Morning, hope ya get to feeling better


Have drugs, will keep working........  



hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Keebs. Hope your day is fandangtastic. Go get you a snowcone to help with those sinus'essuss,  stuff. Spring right round da korner.


Hey you, how's the Mrs.???  And how in the Sam Heck will a snowcone help with sinus issues pray tell!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> High!!



Not anymore...done my drug test yesterday.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey you, how's the Mrs.???  And how in the Sam Heck will a snowcone help with sinus issues pray tell!!!



I'm plum curious......


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Feb 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Kim. Hey, you might wanna read way back to yesterday and then hook up with Boneboy so you can train him up on the finer points on how to crash a motorcycle...



Better yet, he can come on down to Perry this weekend where I will be riding in a hair scramble and he can watch first hand.  My goal has been set to complete at least one of the 10 mile laps without totally killing myself.  It's gonna be fun and something else I can check off my bucket list.


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 8, 2011)

Good morning!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Again?? Without me???
> 
> 
> Have drugs, will keep working........
> ...


Well, she comes home today. Was a close call for her. Doc said a few mo hrs and ida lost her. I shore wouldn't a thunk it that bad.
 Well the juice in the snowcone helps the bod and the cold of the "snow" constrics the passages, srinks the blood capilaries. Just gives ya that euphoric feeling. Hard to 'splain, but works fo me.


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 8, 2011)

Morning Folks


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 8, 2011)

Mornin


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 8, 2011)

Mornin folks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Morning Folks


 Mornin Doug. No fishing today, with this wind the lure would come back and slap you in the face..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, hope ya get to feeling better
> 
> 
> Morning, what up Uncle Creepy









Keebs said:


> Again?? Without me???
> 
> 
> Have drugs, will keep working........
> ...









Sterlo58 said:


> Not anymore...done my drug test yesterday.








hogtrap44 said:


> Well, she comes home today. Was a close call for her. Doc said a few mo hrs and ida lost her. I shore wouldn't a thunk it that bad.
> Well the juice in the snowcone helps the bod and the cold of the "snow" constrics the passages, srinks the blood capilaries. Just gives ya that euphoric feeling. Hard to 'splain, but works fo me.








dougefresh said:


> Morning Folks





Hiya Doug!!


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Doug. No fishing today, with this wind the lure would come back and slap you in the face..


Be a good day for trollin



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Doug!!


Hey Misty


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2011)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin folks





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Doug. No fishing today, with this wind the lure would come back and slap you in the face..





I need something to do today, any ideas??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Be a good day for trollin


 




Hooked On Quack said:


> I need something to do today, any ideas??


Ms. Fiesty needs to make a reservation.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ms. Fiesty needs to make a reservation.





To da luv shak??


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 8, 2011)

Morning Sunshines!  Hope every one has a great day!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ms. Fiesty needs to make a reservation.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> To da luv shak??


 
Da luv shack spa and resort..


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Da luv shack spa and resort..



I'm ready!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I'm ready!


 
Well Quacks here. Tell him what your plans are, and while you're at it, tell him how you're gonna beat his scrawny butt in Twista..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I'm ready!





Hold on a second let me find my cheekun mask!!


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hold on a second let me find my cheekun mask!!



You can always use mine.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> You can always use mine.View attachment 585124


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2011)

Who's da idjit that threw the anchor out da winder while the forum was cruisin on down da road??


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

Morning folks...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who's da idjit that threw the anchor out da winder while the forum was cruisin on down da road??




Tweren't me??





Jranger said:


> Morning folks...





Hiya bud!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Morning folks...


 
Where's your slack butt been??? We had kuntry ham for breakfast, and a little fatback fried to a crisp to top it off. Workin2Hunt made the biskits.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's your slack butt been??? We had kuntry ham for breakfast, and a little fatback fried to a crisp to top it off. Workin2Hunt made the biskits.



Off day...me and the Mrs. Slept in...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Off day...me and the Mrs. Slept in...


 
In what?


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> In what?



Wasn't the luv shack...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who's da idjit that threw the anchor out da winder while the forum was cruisin on down da road??


 I dunno but it messed me up.......... phone ringin off the hook & the AD thinks I'm his personal secret........... oh wait, I guess I am! Got my plate loaded, chk ya'll later!



Jranger said:


> Morning folks...


Hiya Jrbro!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> In what?


  that would be TMI & NOYB!!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

Mornin Keebs...
I actually overslept. I'm gonna have to get it in gear here in a minute. Got some errands to run.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I dunno but it messed me up.......... phone ringin off the hook & the AD thinks I'm his personal secret........... oh wait, I guess I am! Got my plate loaded, chk ya'll later!


 
Plate??? It's 10:52 in da mernin???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2011)

I think the Bobster has falling asleep and drooling on the keyboard again.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Mornin Keebs...
> I actually overslept. I'm gonna have to get it in gear here in a minute. Got some errands to run.






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Plate??? It's 10:52 in da mernin???


 You know, when you have plenty to keep you busy.......... remember them days!?!?



Hooked On Quack said:


> I think the Bobster has falling asleep and drooling on the keyboard again.


 That's what I keep hearing.............. hold on, I'll fix that!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I think the Bobster has falling asleep and drooling on the keyboard again.


 
As opposed to awake and drooling..



Keebs said:


> You know, when you have plenty to keep you busy.......... remember them days!?!?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2011)

Somebody call me if anything exciting happens.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 8, 2011)

Well,....got her back from hosp just now. Going to be a while to get energy back on line. I has to fix some dinner tonight. I got one last coon in the freezer. Guess what!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> As opposed to awake and drooling..






Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody call me if anything exciting happens.


what ya want us to call ya??????????? sorry, Icouldn'tresist!



hogtrap44 said:


> Well,....got her back from hosp just now. Going to be a while to get energy back on line. I has to fix some dinner tonight. I got one last coon in the freezer. Guess what!


Time for more roadkill??
Hope she rests up & recovers quick!!

ok, back at ...................


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who's da idjit that threw the anchor out da winder while the forum was cruisin on down da road??



Time for some slow trollin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Time for some slow trollin





Troll on bro!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who's da idjit that threw the anchor out da winder while the forum was cruisin on down da road??


oops wrong button


Jranger said:


> Morning folks...


Morning Jranger,  you should be fishing.



Hooked On Quack said:


> I think the Bobster has falling asleep and drooling on the keyboard again.


And that surprise you how? 


Keebs said:


> You know, when you have plenty to keep you busy.......... remember them days!?!?
> 
> 
> That's what I keep hearing.............. hold on, I'll fix that!


I going to be hit and miss today,  they getting ther money today.


hogtrap44 said:


> Well,....got her back from hosp just now. Going to be a while to get energy back on line. I has to fix some dinner tonight. I got one last coon in the freezer. Guess what!




Hello Brother.

And brother DOuge


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I think the Bobster has falling asleep and drooling on the keyboard again.



I'm still here..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 8, 2011)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I'm still here..



Why are there key board imprints on your forehead.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2011)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I'm still here..






Where??  I don't see ya??  Stand up and wave!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Why are there key board imprints on your forehead.







Hooked On Quack said:


> Where??  I don't see ya??  Stand up and wave!!



What good would that do? I'm not much taller standing than I am sitting in this chair.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2011)

Workin2Hunt said:


> What good would that do? I'm not much taller standing than I am sitting in this chair.








I thought mebbe you were sitting in yo "high chair"!


----------



## Pittard (Feb 8, 2011)

Howdy everybody, how's it goin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2011)

Pittard said:


> Howdy everybody, how's it goin





Wonderful!!

Going to carry the wife out to dinner shortly.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 8, 2011)

Pittard said:


> Howdy everybody, how's it goin


It lunch time, everyone will be back in an hour.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonderful!!
> 
> Going to carry the wife out to dinner shortly.



Give Mizz Dawn  my


----------



## Pittard (Feb 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> It lunch time, everyone will be back in an hour.
> 
> 
> Give Mizz Dawn my


 
Headed to lunch myself


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> It lunch time, everyone will be back in an hour.
> 
> 
> Give Mizz Dawn  my




Will do!!

Didja ask Courtney about my "pooch"??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will do!!
> 
> Didja ask Courtney about my "pooch"??



I have a feeling in March,  there will be a side by side photo taken.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I thought mebbe you were sitting in yo "high chair"!



No I like the short chair better cuz I don't have to wear my helmet.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2011)

Workin2Hunt said:


> No I like the short chair better cuz I don't have to wear my helmet.


Dat ain't what I *heard*..........


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 8, 2011)

hey there fellow winder lickers!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> hey there fellow winder lickers!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Dat ain't what I *heard*..........







boneboy96 said:


> hey there fellow winder lickers!



Hi


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2011)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi


 Whuuut, Quack don't speak da truff??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 8, 2011)

Just a quick drive by to say HEY!!!  

Get that luv spa ready!  The opposing side wants to try and settle out of court.  They know if they go up against the Queen here, they gonna lose!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Just a quick drive by to say HEY!!!
> 
> Get that luv spa ready!  The opposing side wants to try and settle out of court.  They know if they go up against the Queen here, they gonna lose!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2011)

I just pizzed away $20 on some AWFUL food.


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I just pizzed away $20 on some AWFUL food.


should have drank more beer before you ate.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> should have drank more beer before you ate.





It's usually really good, I don't know what they did today.


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 8, 2011)

Afternoon folks, how in the Health are you all ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Afternoon folks, how in the Health are you all ?





Hiya Duke, it's kinda dead in here.


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Duke, it's kinda dead in here.



Indeed it is Quack, indeed it is.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 8, 2011)

There are many  eyes are upon you.

Darn lurkers, you know who you are.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> There are many  eyes are upon you.
> 
> Darn lurkers, you know who you are.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Duke, it's kinda dead in here.


 .............. ..............



Sirduke said:


> Indeed it is Quack, indeed it is.


Hiya Duke............. oh Snap............. incoming!!!!!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> There are many  eyes are upon you.
> 
> Darn lurkers, you know who you are.


 Peeping Toms!!! EEEEK!!!!!!!!!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


>


Well hello there!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



There's still daylight outside. What are you doing up?


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 8, 2011)

that was close


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> that was close





  , or do I wanna know??


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> that was close



Zipper malfunction?


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 8, 2011)

somebody shoot me....I hate migraines!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 8, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Zipper malfunction?



somebody set off firecrackers in the gym at school and they thout i did it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Zipper malfunction?




I just had a flashback with that movie with Ben Stiller??




jmfauver said:


> somebody shoot me....I hate migraines!!!!!!!!!!



I'll do it!!  Sorry bout that Mike.


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 8, 2011)

Gots me a website for my holsters now. 

Now if I can get some customers for my holsters.

Don't know iffen I'm allowed to post the link here or no, so I'll refrain til a mod answers


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> somebody set off firecrackers in the gym at school and they thout i did it.


Are you usually the guy they look at when things like that happen?


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Are you usually the guy they look at when things like that happen?



Imagine that, Seth as a probable perp ? No !


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey Keebs, I keep meaning to take a picture of that sign in Camilla for Keebs barbque but always got a patient with me.

Gotta stop in and try it, they say it's some fine eating.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Just a quick drive by to say HEY!!!
> 
> Get that luv spa ready! The opposing side wants to try and settle out of court. They know if they go up against the Queen here, they gonna lose!


 
Queen Fiesty.......................I see a new screen name in the making.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I just had a flashback with that movie with Ben Stiller??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 How'd you get the beans above the frank...?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> somebody set off firecrackers in the gym at school and they thout i did it






jmfauver said:


> somebody shoot me....I hate migraines!!!!!!!!!!


 sorry............



Sirduke said:


> Hey Keebs, I keep meaning to take a picture of that sign in Camilla for Keebs barbque but always got a patient with me.
> 
> Gotta stop in and try it, they say it's some fine eating.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

Belly up to the bar folks... What ya have, what ya have, what ya have!


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 8, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Belly up to the bar folks... What ya have, what ya have, what ya have!



Jack Daniels if you please, Knock me to my knees


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Jack Daniels if you please, Knock me to my knees



Neat, or on the rocks?


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 8, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Neat, or on the rocks?



Wise old feller once told me to never EVER mix good whiskey with anything but a little ice and conversation, and not much of either...


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Wise old feller once told me to never EVER mix good whiskey with anything but a little ice and conversation, and not much of either...



Can't go wrong there...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2011)

Jranger said:


> How'd you get the beans above the frank...?





Yep that's it!!



What was the name of the movie??


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep that's it!!
> 
> 
> 
> What was the name of the movie??



Something about Mary...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 8, 2011)

Something about Mary?


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Something about Mary?



Jinx


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 8, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Jinx






Be good drivelers,    Catch you on the Dark side.

Did W2h ever wake back up?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 8, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Belly up to the bar folks... What ya have, what ya have, what ya have!



hey barkeep stoli with a splash of cranberry.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2011)

i'm thinking it's almost time to throw some italian sausage dogs together with some swee tea and spicy mustard!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> i'm thinking it's almost time to throw some italian sausage dogs together with some swee tea and spicy mustard!



That'll eat!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> i'm thinking it's almost time to throw some italian sausage dogs together with some swee tea and spicy mustard!



Mebbe yo avatar will let you borrow one of his buns???


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mebbe yo avatar will let you borrow one of his buns???



Ber chik a ber ber...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mebbe yo avatar will let you borrow one of his buns???



Achmed has talked about upgrading to either a pita pocket or fondue loaf but i think i'll pass on the ear buns. He uses Jeri-curl.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 8, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Ber chik a ber ber...



Dont you mean, 'Brown chicken brown cow'?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Achmed has talked about upgrading to either a pita pocket or fondue loaf but i think i'll pass on the ear buns. He uses Jeri-curl.



nothing like some greasy short curlies on yo sausage...and bun.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dont you mean, 'Brown chicken brown cow'?



That'd be the song I was thinkin about...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Something about Mary...





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Something about Mary?





That's what I thought, just wasn't sure!!


Hair gel anyone??


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Did W2h ever wake back up?



Yeah, I'm still here


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's what I thought, just wasn't sure!!
> 
> 
> Hair gel anyone??



We got a bleeder!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 8, 2011)

Not much going on in here


----------



## Hankus (Feb 8, 2011)

Drinkin beer


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 8, 2011)

me too


----------



## Nautical Son (Feb 8, 2011)

Hideehoo neighbors and neighborettes...just passin thru, don't mind me, oops sorry about that, excuse me madame, whew thick in here lately had to weed my way thru the thick stuff to find ya'll....


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Drinkin beer





hdm03 said:


> me too



me wish!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 8, 2011)

Nautical Son said:


> Hideehoo neighbors and neighborettes...just passin thru, don't mind me, oops sorry about that, excuse me madame, whew thick in here lately had to weed my way thru the thick stuff to find ya'll....



Yo....where ya been hiding?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> Not much going on in here


Welcome,HD! 


Nautical Son said:


> Hideehoo neighbors and neighborettes...just passin thru, don't mind me, oops sorry about that, excuse me madame, whew thick in here lately had to weed my way thru the thick stuff to find ya'll....



TROY!!!! 
You don't call, you don't write, beginning to think you didn't wuv us no mo.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

Headin out to baseball practice...


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> sorry............



but they found out who did it and sombody ran up and punched him in the mouth


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 8, 2011)

Back home safe, in God`s Country, from the big city.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ain't nobody home?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Back home safe, in God`s Country, from the big city.



I feel the same Nic.
Spent the day in Albany Primary!

Here...have a few........I am and I feel LOTS better!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 8, 2011)

Howdy Chuck!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Back home safe, in God`s Country, from the big city.



There is good folks in the city, ,just not where you were


Good evening chuck.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> There is good folks in the city, ,just not where you were





I didn`t plunder around there!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Back home safe, in God`s Country, from the big city.



Welcome home, Nic!
Appreciate you dragging some sunshine home behind the truck. 
Howdy to you to Chuckster!
Just called it a night as far as putting up blinds and changed out a few more switches. Just when i think i'm about done, i find something else needs replacing.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 8, 2011)

Howdy Nic, Pigmy, Robert!!!

Runnin outta gas here....(well maybe not _gas_)....energy!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Howdy Nic, Pigmy, Robert!!!
> 
> Runnin outta gas here....(well maybe not _gas_)....energy!



i hear ya. I've been feeling that way for a month!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Back home safe, in God`s Country, from the big city.


 
It wasn't so bad now was it?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I didn`t plunder around there!!


Just passing thru.  Next deer season, we have up a little future north in some of the mountain country without buildings.


rhbama3 said:


> Welcome home, Nic!
> Appreciate you dragging some sunshine home behind the truck.
> Howdy to you to Chuckster!
> Just called it a night as far as putting up blinds and changed out a few more switches. Just when i think i'm about done, i find something else needs replacing.



What next on the list after the plugs and blinds?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> i hear ya. I've been feeling that way for a month!



I'm just tired.

I actually had to earn my paycheck today!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Just passing thru.  Next deer season, we have up a little future north in some of the mountain country with outs buildings.
> 
> 
> What next on the list after the plugs and blinds?



Porcelain tile going in the kitchen, laundry room, and bathrooms. Painters finished the stairwell today and have our master bathroom and closet left to paint. 
Then, i'm going fishing or scout turkeys!!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 8, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Belly up to the bar folks... What ya have, what ya have, what ya have!



all of em


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Porcelain tile going in the kitchen, laundry room, and bathrooms. Painters finished the stairwell today and have our master bathroom and closet left to paint.
> Then, i'm going fishing or scout turkeys!!!


 
Howdy Nanner Ears. My peak vice is still backordered..
I think I'm gonna can the armoire idea for something on a much smaller scale, but I'm still going to build a table top tying table for portability and for the heck of just cause I can. Plus, if I don't use the armoire she loses bargaining power..


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hankus said:


> all of em



Sorry bro...no can do....I done had half they had!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Nanner Ears. My peak vice is still backordered..
> I think I'm gonna can the armoire idea for something on a much smaller scale, but I'm still going to build a table top tying table for portability and for the heck of just cause I can. Plus, if I don't use the armoire she loses bargaining power..



That's using the ol' noggin for somethin other than growin hair!

Evenin Miguel.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Porcelain tile going in the kitchen, laundry room, and bathrooms. Painters finished the stairwell today and have our master bathroom and closet left to paint.
> Then, i'm going fishing or scout turkeys!!!



I bet it going to look awesome when your done.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Nanner Ears. My peak vice is still backordered..
> I think I'm gonna can the armoire idea for something on a much smaller scale, but I'm still going to build a table top tying table for portability and for the heck of just cause I can. Plus, if I don't use the armoire she loses bargaining power..



I'm wondering now  if mine is Back-ordered too. Haven't received a shipped yet PM. 
Greg( Bitteroot) gave me an old fly tying station he built awhile back. Small, compact, and fits perfect on a padded dinner tray. I love being able to tie jigs sitting in my recliner!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I bet it going to look awesome when your done.



She'll just find something else to torment me with.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 8, 2011)

Night folks!
Time to stir up some onions and some peppers and some steak.

FAJITAS TONIGHT!!!!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

Man it's getting cold out there... Rough practice, now I gotta start drinkin to thaw out.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 8, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Man it's getting cold out there... Rough practice, now I gotta start drinkin to thaw out.



Need some antifreeze


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Need some antifreeze



For shizzle... Need some apple pie sqeezins


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> but they found out who did it and sombody ran up and punched him in the mouth


And they know it isn't you, right?? Didja get a lick in?!
G'Evenin Folks!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 8, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Man it's getting cold out there... Rough practice, now I gotta start drinkin to thaw out.



Yes it is.  I was so cold, standing on the back deck cooking the NY Strip.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2011)

Jranger said:


> For shizzle... Need some apple pie sqeezins


OMG, have you HAD "apple pie"???? Omg, Omg, OMG, that's some MORE goooood stuff!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Yes it is.  I was so cold, standing on the back deck cooking the NY Strip.


And what be the count down now??


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 8, 2011)

pandora radio is awsome


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> And they know it isn't you, right?? Didja get a lick in?!
> G'Evenin Folks!!



Keebalicious!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> OMG, have you HAD "apple pie"???? Omg, Omg, OMG, that's some MORE goooood stuff!!!!



Yes ma'am, but not of the same batch...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> OMG, have you HAD "apple pie"???? Omg, Omg, OMG, that's some MORE goooood stuff!!!!



Oh no we have a monster on our hands.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> And what be the count down now??



What are we counting down to?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> . I love being able to tie jigs sitting in my recliner!


 
Sorry bout the delay responding. Autocad was giving me fits and had to sort that out first. 

Now there's a consideration as well. This one's gonna have a very shallow drawer in the bottom of it for piles of goodies to be stored.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2011)

Evenin' driveler friends!!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' driveler friends!!!



Howdy


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> And what be the count down now??



16 days or less.  If I come up with an offer and they agree, we can get it done sooner.  I just don't think the ex is smart enough to take any offer.

He made me an offer a couple of months ago.  Wanted me to reduce the arrears from $62,000 down to $10,000.  I laughed and hung up the phone.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> 16 days or less.  If I come up with an offer and they agree, we can get it done sooner.  I just don't think the ex is smart enough to take any offer.
> 
> He made me an offer a couple of months ago.  Wanted me to reduce the arrears from $62,000 down to $10,000.  I laughed and hung up the phone.



Ahhhh....
You coulda just said. "Nunya"


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Keebalicious!!


Bubbbbaaa, catchin a break yet???



Jranger said:


> Yes ma'am, but not of the same batch...


Darlin' , there can't be THAT much difference 'tween batches..............



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Oh no we have a monster on our hands.


Oh hush, on THAT subject, we.......... oh never mind, at least I got a taste of it & it's gooooood!!!



Jranger said:


> What are we counting down to?


Her C*O*U*R*T* DATE!!


Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' driveler friends!!!


Hiya CHIEF!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> 16 days or less. If I come up with an offer and they agree, we can get it done sooner. I just don't think the ex is smart enough to take any offer.
> 
> He made me an offer a couple of months ago. Wanted me to reduce the arrears from $62,000 down to $10,000. I laughed and hung up the phone.


 
You women's are expensive..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 8, 2011)

'Sup?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You women's are expensive..


 Only on "occasions"................


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Only on "occasions"................


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You women's are expensive..



man, ain't that the troof!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You women's are expensive..



Nope.  Raising kids is expensive.  He had them, he's gonna support them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Howdy



What up JR???



fitfabandfree said:


> 16 days or less.  If I come up with an offer and they agree, we can get it done sooner.  I just don't think the ex is smart enough to take any offer.
> 
> He made me an offer a couple of months ago.  Wanted me to reduce the arrears from $62,000 down to $10,000.  I laughed and hung up the phone.




Good God!!!

Hello Ms Feistyfab....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Back home safe, in God`s Country, from the big city.


Thank Gawd, hated to think I was gonna have to fire up the big dodge & come after your grouchy butt!!



fitfabandfree said:


> 16 days or less.  If I come up with an offer and they agree, we can get it done sooner.  I just don't think the ex is smart enough to take any offer.
> 
> He made me an offer a couple of months ago.  Wanted me to reduce the arrears from $62,000 down to $10,000.  I laughed and hung up the phone.


Don't blame ya.............


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Nope.  Raising kids is expensive.  He had them, he's gonna support them.


Whoa, hold on a minute............... _*HE *_had them?????????????  Good GAWD he's a gold mine, woman!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> What up JR???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey JC!  How u doin?!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2011)

Jranger said:


>


Want me to line'em up & 'splain'em to ya, ya young whippersnapper?!?!?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2011)

I dunno what just happened, but Slip, I know YOU saw it too..............


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm going to ebay to look at jig molds while the man-haters club has their meeting.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Whoa, hold on a minute............... _*HE *_had them?????????????  Good GAWD he's a gold mine, woman!!!!!!!!!!!!



Pfft... he is way too wussy to handle child birth!!  

Alright... looks like I have to say goodnight again, because Ditzy wants my lap top to do some homework again.  

Guess I will be talking to all of you in the morning!


----------



## slip (Feb 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I dunno what just happened, but Slip, I know YOU saw it too..............



_you_ didnt see nuthin...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Oh hush, on THAT subject, we.......... oh never mind, at least I got a taste of it & it's gooooood!!!


I did not say it for that reason. I hope I made up or it


NCHillbilly said:


> 'Sup?


Howdy NC


fitfabandfree said:


> Nope.  Raising kids is expensive.  He had them, he's gonna support them.


Good evening Fit


Jeff C. said:


> What up JR???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Jeff


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You women's are expensive..



Sittin on a gold mine!!! 



NCHillbilly said:


> 'Sup?



Hillbilly!!!



rhbama3 said:


> man, ain't that the troof!!



 Evenin bammer!!





Keebs said:


> Thank Gawd, hated to think I was gonna have to fire up the big dodge & come after your grouchy butt!!
> 
> 
> Don't blame ya.............




Come right by here too.... I'da met him for a cup of coffee or sumpin. Bet there wasn't no stoppin that truck though!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm going to ebay to look at jig molds while the man-haters club has their meeting.


 
Is Darla the president of that club??


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm going to ebay to look at jig molds while the man-haters club has their meeting.



I really don't hate men, just maybe one in particular.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Want me to line'em up & 'splain'em to ya, ya young whippersnapper?!?!?



Please....line em up!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm going to ebay to look at jig molds while the man-haters club has their meeting.


Robert, Robert, Robert, juss 'cause some women get divorced, doesn't mean we hate all men, jeesh, but believe it or not, there are SOME men out there that do "NO WRONG" no matter what they think, do or say............... YOU are not one of them!



fitfabandfree said:


> Pfft... he is way too wussy to handle child birth!!
> 
> Alright... looks like I have to say goodnight again, because Ditzy wants my lap top to do some homework again.
> 
> Guess I will be talking to all of you in the morning!


I know what ya mean, I for one, (Even though I DO Love my Woody's guys) think they ALL should experience at LEAST one episode of kidney stones to know a LITTLE of what us women go through to bring THEIR offspring into this world!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm going to ebay to look at jig molds while the man-haters club has their meeting.



Saw a fly tying vise in the marketplace yesterday...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Please....line em up!


Jason, sweetie, I promise, I could tell you more than you'd wanna hear, but anytime I can give you guidance, don't hesitate to holler...........just remember, I am but ONE voice among many............
Are ya sure you can handle it...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Robert, Robert, Robert, juss 'cause some women get divorced, doesn't mean we hate all men, jeesh, but believe it or not, there are SOME men out there that do "NO WRONG" no matter what they think, do or say............... YOU are not one of them!
> 
> 
> I know what ya mean, I for one, (Even though I DO Love my Woody's guys) think they ALL should experience at LEAST one episode of kidney stones to know a LITTLE of what us women go through to bring THEIR offspring into this world!!




I don't need no Kidney stone to experience it. I got a shot in each butt cheek once and thought I was gonna DIE...right there Dadgum stuff bout paralyzed me


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Jason, sweetie, I promise, I could tell you more than you'd wanna hear, but anytime I can give you guidance, don't hesitate to holler...........just remember, I am but ONE voice among many............
> Are ya sure you can handle it...........



I dunno...there are probably some things a man shouldn't hear...
Mmmmm Crown n ginger is coming along nicely!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 8, 2011)

Is it safe around here in amongst all this man-hatin'?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 8, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I dunno...there are probably some things a man shouldn't hear...
> Mmmmm Crown n ginger is coming along nicely!



I'll raise you a Henry Mckenna mixed with more Henry Mckenna.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2011)

slip said:


> _you_ didnt see nuthin...


_EXCUSE_ ME???



threeleggedpigmy said:


> I did not  say it for that reason. I hope I made up or it


pppffftt, oh hush, many times over.................


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Is it safe around here in amongst all this man-hatin'?



Miguel gave some good advice once....bob and weave!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I know what ya mean, I for one, (Even though I DO Love my Woody's guys) think they ALL should experience at LEAST one episode of kidney stones to know a LITTLE of what us women go through to bring THEIR offspring into this world!!



According to higher powers than me in the religious forum...
You wemmens led men astray from the beginning. Thus you're doomed to remain barefoot and pregnant in long pants foreva...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2011)

Jranger said:


> According to higher powers than me in the religious forum...
> You wemmens led men astray from the beginning. Thus you're doomed to remain barefoot and pregnant in long pants foreva...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 8, 2011)

That's what you get for eatin' apples.


----------



## slip (Feb 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> _EXCUSE_ ME???



seeing what you didnt see, and forgetting what you just read.....


you okay keebs?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't need no Kidney stone to experience it. I got a shot in each butt cheek once and thought I was gonna DIE...right there Dadgum stuff bout paralyzed me


OH PUHLeeeze, ya wuss!



Jranger said:


> I dunno...there are probably some things a man shouldn't hear...
> Mmmmm Crown n ginger is coming along nicely!


I dunno, maybe you need to hear MORE!!
Wiser's & Coke is 'bout the same...............

THERE AIN'T NO MAN HATIN' going on!!!  Sheesh, yathinskinnedmenfolk!!



NCHillbilly said:


> I'll raise you a Henry Mckenna mixed with more Henry Mckenna.


Wiser & coke............... ain't bad, give it a try!!

RODNEY KING MOMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
k?guys???????????


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> OH PUHLeeeze, ya wuss!
> 
> 
> I dunno, maybe you need to hear MORE!!
> ...



You can bend my ear at the next gatherin'. I'm sure the alcohol will soften the news...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2011)

Jranger said:


> According to higher powers than me in the religious forum...
> You wemmens led men astray from the beginning. Thus you're doomed to remain barefoot and pregnant in long pants foreva...


Oh NO you di'int............... Jrbro........... you..............ohman........... me...........you..............BASSBABY!!git your brother......... YOu better..........boy please............do yourself a favor, stay outta the RF, YOU don't need to eavesdrop in there.............. goood lawd, sweetbabyjesus.....................



Jeff C. said:


>


standback........



slip said:


> seeing what you didnt see, and forgetting what you just read.....
> 
> 
> you okay keebs?


*I* am fine......... how 'bout you???


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 8, 2011)

Deermeat  quit lurking and post,  you have a nice avatar


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 8, 2011)

Tried the Wiser n Coke, it ain't bad after the second drink, but Crown n Coke it AIN'T


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2011)

Jranger said:


> You can bend my ear at the next gatherin'. I'm sure the alcohol will soften the news...


How 'bout YOU bend MY ear and I'll give you the truth from one *older* womans perspective................ deal, darlin?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Tried the Wiser n Coke, it ain't bad after the second drink, but Crown n Coke it AIN'T


NO, you're right, but when the $$$ ain't there, it ain't toooo bad!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Oh NO you di'int............... Jrbro........... you..............ohman........... me...........you..............BASSBABY!!git your brother......... YOu better..........boy please............do yourself a favor, stay outta the RF, YOU don't need to eavesdrop in there.............. goood lawd,
> 
> 
> I troll in there from time to time...
> I have actually gotten drug down into that debate there before... I side with the wemmmens in most cases there... mostly


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Deermeat  quit lurking and post,  you have a nice avatar


NOOOoooooo, his avatar *wooorrries* me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How 'bout YOU bend MY ear and I'll give you the truth from one *older* womans perspective................ deal, darlin?



Deal


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How 'bout YOU bend MY ear and I'll give you the truth from one *older* womans perspective................ deal, darlin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Deermeat  quit lurking and post,  you have a nice avatar




Wassup  Mr Moneybags!!!


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 8, 2011)

Well my chirrens, I done sent my other meatwagon to AMH in Tville, so they can't send me into the wild blue yonder for at least 2 hours. 

Gonna attempt a nap, been working on setting up my website and email all afternoon, with a break to build a scabbard I promised a friend.

Nite all


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > Oh NO you di'int............... Jrbro........... you..............ohman........... me...........you..............BASSBABY!!git your brother......... YOu better..........boy please............do yourself a favor, stay outta the RF, YOU don't need to eavesdrop in there.............. goood lawd,
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Well my chirrens, I done sent my other meatwagon to AMH in Tville, so they can't send me into the wild blue yonder for at least 2 hours.
> 
> Gonna attempt a nap, been working on setting up my website and email all afternoon, with a break to build a scabbard I promised a friend.
> 
> Nite all


Send me the link for your site, you know I gotta check it out!
G'night & sweet dreams, sir!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Jranger said:
> 
> 
> > Jason, as you recall, we've had "face to face" time............. you're ok in my book from way back............. thank heavens we can pick & don't get 'fended with each other!  BUT, you are still "YOUNG" too, if I *can* answer/help, you know you can ask me!!
> ...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Wassup  Mr Moneybags!!!



What up Jeff,I hope you are taking good care of my adviser.

Last rental is full thanks to his advise.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



Wassup G


----------



## slip (Feb 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> *I* am fine......... how 'bout you???



i are good.....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Deal





threeleggedpigmy said:


>


yes, you get the same deal, Aussie.............. you gonna need it wiff Munchkin on the way!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What up Jeff,I hope you are taking good care of my adviser.
> 
> Last rental is full thanks to his advise.




 Doin my best....which one was it???? don't stand in the COLD rain


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



Got to ask, who is that in your avatar?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 8, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Wassup G


Just testing the waters!!..............Looks like da Wemenz is all riled up!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>




BUCKNRUTT!!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Got to ask, who is that in your avatar?



Gotta be Weavel Caneval...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> yes, you get the same deal, Aussie.............. you gonna need it wiff Munchkin on the way!


Yes maam


Jeff C. said:


> Doin my best....which one was it???? don't stand in the COLD rain



that was the one.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Saw a fly tying vise in the marketplace yesterday...



Just went and looked at it. It's a sweet piece of tackle making goodness, but i've got a Peak vise on order. However, feel free to let me know when something along those lines show up. I just never think about the marketplace anymore with it not being part of the forum.
That reminds me..... it's about time for a "Change Swap and Sell!" thread again.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > Fo shizzle... I'm just messing round with you fine ladies... Looks like FF&F done scrammmed
> ...


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just testing the waters!!..............Looks like da Wemenz is all riled up!!



Yeah...major...MAJORTactical error...
I somehow laid a mine field behind me then proceeded to retreat.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Got to ask, who is that in your avatar?


Me in my younger days!!
















Really I don't remember where I got that pic from??.........I think it came with a text message


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Jranger said:
> 
> 
> > I knowzz you is............. yeah, that's what happens when ya got teens to deal wiff!
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2011)

I need to go eat also...


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Jranger said:
> 
> 
> > I knowzz you is............. yeah, that's what happens when ya got teens to deal wiff!
> ...


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just went and looked at it. It's a sweet piece of tackle making goodness, but i've got a Peak vise on order. However, feel free to let me know when something along those lines show up. I just never think about the marketplace anymore with it not being part of the forum.
> That reminds me..... it's about time for a "Change Swap and Sell!" thread again.



I hear that!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 8, 2011)

Been down a couple threads listening to bluegrass covers of Metallica songs.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Jranger said:
> 
> 
> > I knowzz you is............. yeah, that's what happens when ya got teens to deal wiff!
> ...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> BUCKNRUTT!!!


Jeffro!!


Jranger said:


> Gotta be Weavel Caneval...




Had to change the avatar after a comment in the BF thread!!


Keebs said:


> We have GOT to co-ordinate better!!! Supper is ready & my bed has been whispering to me since I walked in tha door!!


I'll try, and do better in the future!!......Night Darlin!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

Anyone else like the hot & spicy Cheez-it's?
Them things are yummy...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 8, 2011)

Night, y'all.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 8, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Been down a couple threads listening to bluegrass covers of Metallica songs.


Did you see the bluegrass cover of Walk like an egyptian??



threeleggedpigmy said:


> A real catch you were.


You ought to see me know!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Night, y'all.



have a good one...


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Did you see the bluegrass cover of Walk like an egyptian??



I watched it...I actually liked it!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Night, y'all.



night, hillbilly!
Ain't too far behind you.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Did you see the bluegrass cover of Walk like an egyptian??
> 
> :



Yeah, that's what got me started. See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 8, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Anyone else like the hot & spicy Cheez-it's?
> Them things are yummy...


You don't wan't to eat them while sitting Nekkid in a Bean Bag Chair!!.........Almost as bad as the Jalepeno Cheeto's!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You don't wan't to eat them while sitting Nekkid in a Bean Bag Chair!!.........Almost as bad as the Jalepeno Cheeto's!!



I'm not realy sure I want to eat anything sittin nekked in bean bag chair...wait for it.....wait for it.................


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 8, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I watched it...I actually liked it!





NCHillbilly said:


> Yeah, that's what got me started. See y'all tomorrow.


I thought they pulled it off pretty well!!............Really liked seeing the crowd watching!!...........Made me long for summer, and the girls wearing short shorts, and tank tops!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I thought they pulled it off pretty well!!............Really liked seeing the crowd watching!!...........Made me long for summer, and the girls wearing short shorts, and tank tops!!



Was it just me or was the drummer kinda odd...
I was feeling the vibe though...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 8, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I'm not realy sure I want to eat anything sittin nekked in bean bag chair...wait for it.....wait for it.................


I just knew you were going to have to try it!! The burning sensation will be gone by morning!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I'm not realy sure I want to eat anything sittin nekked in bean bag chair...wait for it.....wait for it.................



ber chicker ber ber.....


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I just knew you were going to have to try it!! The burning sensation will be gone by morning!!



Can't be as bad as nair....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 8, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Was it just me or was the drummer kinda odd...
> I was feeling the vibe though...


The Drummer was way odd!!.........His facial expressions were Creepy to say the least!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> ber chicker ber ber.....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 8, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Can't be as bad as nair....


It's a similar sensation!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2011)

Full belly!!! Dang I hate eatin' this late!!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It's a similar sensation!!



Nice...


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Full belly!!! Dang I hate eatin' this late!!!



Just half ta stay up a bit now...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm outta here. Gotta get up early. Ya'll have a good one!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm outta here. Gotta get up early. Ya'll have a good one!



Night  Bama


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm outta here. Gotta get up early. Ya'll have a good one!



Later Rob!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Just half ta stay up a bit now...



Fortunately, I don't have to be in until 2:00pm tomorrow....gonna sleep in if I can!!



rhbama3 said:


> I'm outta here. Gotta get up early. Ya'll have a good one!



TC bama!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Fortunately, I don't have to be in until 2:00pm tomorrow....gonna sleep in if I can!!
> 
> 
> 
> TC bama!!



Yeah, me either... don't really have to be in, but I'm going in after lunch. Just to get outta da house.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm outta here. Gotta get up early. Ya'll have a good one!


Night Bama!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 8, 2011)

I think my Crown just kicked in...

<img src="http://smileys.emoticonsonly.com/emoticons/d/drunk_walk-2125.gif" border="0" alt="Drunk Walk" title = "Drunk Walk emoticon" />


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Yeah, me either... don't really have to be in, but I'm going in after lunch. Just to get outta da house.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Night Bama!!



Alright fellas...gonna go browsin around, then maybe some TV.

Y'all have a good evenin' and a Fine day tomorrow!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 8, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I think my Crown just kicked in...
> 
> <img src="http://smileys.emoticonsonly.com/emoticons/d/drunk_walk-2125.gif" border="0" alt="Drunk Walk" title = "Drunk Walk emoticon" />





Jeff C. said:


> Alright fellas...gonna go browsin around, then maybe some TV.
> 
> Y'all have a good evenin' and a Fine day tomorrow!!!


Time to sign off here as well!!........Gonna have the corporate safety person in plant tomorrow!!........All new stuff for me!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 8, 2011)

Night Gentleman


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 9, 2011)

bunch of pantywaists!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 9, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> bunch of pantywaists!



You sho are!


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 9, 2011)

Why did I get out of bed this morning.....Dang people turned the heat up full blast in the office. I am sitting here sweating....On top of that I still got a headache


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 9, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Why did I get out of bed this morning.....Dang people turned the heat up full blast in the office. I am sitting here sweating....On top of that I still got a headache



Mornin.  Good thing is i sit next to the thermostat.  I can crank'er down if i get to hot. but some pansy usually comes by and cranks'er back up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 9, 2011)

morning all drivelers.  I am thinking it might be a climb to get to the top of he hump today before the snow flies so 







  pour a cup and stay awhile.

Is it safe for men to enter the thread this morning?  




fitfabandfree said:


> Pfft... he is way too wussy to handle child birth!!
> 
> Alright... looks like I have to say goodnight again, because Ditzy wants my lap top to do some homework again.
> 
> Guess I will be talking to all of you in the morning!



Seems like you need another puter in the settlement.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 9, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Why did I get out of bed this morning.....Dang people turned the heat up full blast in the office. I am sitting here sweating....On top of that I still got a headache





BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin.  Good thing is i sit next to the thermostat.  I can crank'er down if i get to hot. but some pansy usually comes by and cranks'er back up.



Open a window jm.

well bbq, you must live in luxury.  most thermostats were I go are just wall decorations to make workers think they have some input.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 9, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin.  Good thing is i sit next to the thermostat.  I can crank'er down if i get to hot. but some pansy usually comes by and cranks'er back up.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Open a window jm.
> 
> well bbq, you must live in luxury.  most thermostats were I go are just wall decorations to make workers think they have some input.



morning...I turned it down,but it will probably take all day to cool off...I cannot stand 85 degrees in the work place,guess I will go check the server room for any errors ( at least it is 40 degrees in there)


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 9, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning...I turned it down,but it will probably take all day to cool off...I cannot stand 85 degrees in the work place,guess I will go check the server room for any errors ( at least it is 40 degrees in there)



Must have been some female who turned it up.  85 eeek.  A real man would melt at that temperature in the work place.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 9, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Must have been some female who turned it up.  85 eeek.  A real man would melt at that temperature in the work place.



I cannot confirm man or women ( we got a guy who thinks it should stay this warm in the office)...I was a little beyond melting stage,but after a visit to a server room I can stand it for 5 or 10 minutes....Maybe


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Feb 9, 2011)

Morning Clan.  Time to hit the ground a walking and then hit my slow gear when I get to work.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh well, time to go wait for the short bus.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 9, 2011)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm
Good Morning!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 9, 2011)

workin early sucks 

Mornin yall


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hankus said:


> workin sucks
> 
> Mornin yall



There fixed it for ya. 

Mornin


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 9, 2011)

Hankus said:


> workin early sucks
> 
> Mornin yall





Sterlo58 said:


> There fixed it for ya.
> 
> Mornin



you fixed it well Sterlo....Morning


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> you fixed it well Sterlo....Morning


Mike, do you have prescription meds for the migraine's?
Hope it'll pass ya on by soon!

G'Mornin Folks!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2011)

Mornin`...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`...


 Wanna ride North this mornin...........


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Wanna ride North this mornin...........





Uhhh....   NO!!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Wanna ride North this mornin...........





Nicodemus said:


> Uhhh....   NO!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Uhhh....   NO!!!!!






threeleggedpigmy said:


>


 like I didn't know the answer to THAT one!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 9, 2011)

Morning Sunshines!

Let's enjoy the few hours of sunshine before the rain and snow start up this evening.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning Sunshines!
> 
> Let's enjoy the few hours of sunshine before the rain and snow start up this evening.



Mornin FitFeistyandFreaky!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 9, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin FitFeistyandFreaky!



Man, you are good!  There is no fooling you, is there?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning Sunshines!
> 
> Let's enjoy the few hours of sunshine before the rain and snow start up this evening.


Mernin'!  I'll just wait patiently for ya'll to post the snow pics.....~~sigh~~



BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin My Fellow Freaks!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 9, 2011)

Keebs, CityMan(Nic), Tripod, Sterlo, any others i missed, Top'o the morning to ya's!  Hope everyone has a stupendous day.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Keebs, CityMan(Nic), Tripod, Sterlo, any others i missed, Top'o the morning to ya's!  Hope everyone has a stupendous day.





Mornin` Matt. Good day to you.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mike, do you have prescription meds for the migraine's?
> Hope it'll pass ya on by soon!
> 
> G'Mornin Folks!



I do..I took 2 in 3 hours ( should be 2 in 6) they helped but then I still had to take 4 super hot showers to get my neck to loosen( one of the side effects for me)....Coming into an 85 degree office this morning did not help much....Is it time to go home yet....I need a nap


Oh and Keebs thanks for asking


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Man, you are good!  There is no fooling you, is there?



Well it takes one to know one!    Only im not fit, a little feisty and real freaky.. but in a creepy kind of way.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 9, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Keebs, CityMan(Nic), Tripod, Sterlo, any others i missed, Top'o the morning to ya's!  Hope everyone has a stupendous day.



Awww.... I feel special because I got a solo good morning from ya!  The rest were all bunched in together!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 9, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well it takes one to know one!    Only im not fit, a little feisty and *real freaky*.. but in a creepy kind of way.



You don't say!  Looking at your avatar, no one would have guessed that about you!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> You don't say!  Looking at your avatar, no one would have guessed that about you!



yeah, thats an old girlfriend.  I know its kind of creepy to have her as my avatar but dang we had some good times together!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Keebs, CityMan(Nic), Tripod, Sterlo, any others i missed, Top'o the morning to ya's!  Hope everyone has a stupendous day.


You too, Mattyoneshirtbadboy.............. 



jmfauver said:


> I do..I took 2 in 3 hours ( should be 2 in 6) they helped but then I still had to take 4 super hot showers to get my neck to loosen( one of the side effects for me)....Coming into an 85 degree office this morning did not help much....Is it time to go home yet....I need a nap
> 
> 
> Oh and Keebs thanks for asking


I feel for ya, used to have them myself, luckily, didn't get so bad I needed a 'script for them though.



BBQBOSS said:


> Well it takes one to know one!    Only im not fit, a little feisty and real freaky.. but in a creepy kind of way.


If she _*~only~*_ knew...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2011)

Moanin' folks!!


----------



## F14Gunner (Feb 9, 2011)

Morning all


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

Mernin ya' bunch of winder likkin droolers.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin' folks!!






F14Gunner said:


> Morning all


 Hey Gary, how's the healing going???


----------



## F14Gunner (Feb 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey Gary, how's the healing going???


Got me a new cast 2 weeks in this one then back to reevaluate. Hopefully a walking boot. 
An 8inch rod wih 19 screws. From the ankle joint up 8 inches.
Thank God for prayers and modern drugs


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

F14Gunner said:


> Got me a new cast 2 weeks in this one then back to reevaluate. Hopefully a walking boot.
> An 8inch rod wih 19 screws. From the ankle joint up 8 inches.
> Thank God for prayers and modern drugs


Dang, just do what the docs tell ya & don't try to be like your brother & ............ well,,,,,,,you know..............
I hope ya heal quick & well!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 9, 2011)

Mornin' folks! What time is the snow arriving?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Mornin' folks! What time is the snow arriving?


 wrong thread!  but I've "heard" from 9:00ish to Midnightish.............


----------



## Jranger (Feb 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> wrong thread!  but I've "heard" from 9:00ish to Midnightish.............



 well maybe it'll be enough to get out and play for a few minutes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2011)

F14Gunner said:


> Got me a new cast 2 weeks in this one then back to reevaluate. Hopefully a walking boot.
> An 8inch rod wih 19 screws. From the ankle joint up 8 inches.
> Thank God for prayers and modern drugs



Dang Gunner!!! That's a doozy!! Hope the healing process is quick and satisfactory!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey Gary, how's the healing going???








Jranger said:


> Mornin' folks! What time is the snow arriving?



I'll be workin'!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

Jranger said:


> well maybe it'll be enough to get out and play for a few minutes.






Jeff C. said:


> I'll be workin'!!!


 where this time?


----------



## Jranger (Feb 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> where this time?



Truth be told...I'm ready for spring.
Morning Keebs


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> where this time?



Ga. Dome...atleast I'll be home by 3:30-4:00am


----------



## Jranger (Feb 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Ga. Dome...atleast I'll be home by 3:30-4:00am



Ohh man, long night...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Truth be told...I'm ready for spring.


 
Then you're really going to enjoy next week..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Truth be told...I'm ready for spring.
> Morning Keebs


Not yet I'm not............. I know what follows the 2 days of spring............... HOT summer!!!
Mornin Jrbro 



Jeff C. said:


> Ga. Dome...atleast I'll be home by 3:30-4:00am


 Dang


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Then you're really going to enjoy next week..


 Mornin


----------



## Jranger (Feb 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Then you're really going to enjoy next week..



Uhh ohh, I better go check the board...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Ohh man, long night...





Keebs said:


> Mornin




Yep....ran approx.2 miles(10,500') of Camera and audio cable in the Dome yesterday. Will have to get it out tonight after working the soccer game. Glad to have the work though, even if it was a cluster....


----------



## Jranger (Feb 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep....ran approx.2 miles(10,500') of Camera and audio cable in the Dome yesterday. Will have to get it out tonight after working the soccer game. Glad to have the work though, even if it was a cluster....



Nice... I bet rolling all that stuff back onto a spool is fun.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep....ran approx.2 miles(10,500') of Camera and audio cable in the Dome yesterday. Will have to get it out tonight after working the soccer game. Glad to have the work though, even if it was a cluster....



Watch out for those soccer Hoologans


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Nice... I bet rolling all that stuff back onto a spool is fun.



Believe it or not...if I remember correctly, only 1500' came off of spools. The rest are just hand coiled, which is much faster actually.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Watch out for those soccer Hoologans



Bosnia vs. Mexico....should be interesting!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mornin


 
Mernin shuggums..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Uhh ohh, I better go check the board...


 
No seriously, daffodils will be bloomin, crappie will be biting and all will be right in the world. Well, almost..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin shuggums..



HEYYYYY!!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No seriously, daffodils will be bloomin, crappie will be biting and all will be right in the world. Well, almost..



I just looked...it'll be good for sure. I wonder if it's just a teaser?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I just looked...it'll be good for sure. I wonder if it's just a teaser?


 
It will be a more normal pattern, but I wouldn't count old man winter out just yet..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2011)

OK boys and girls....gotta go get a couple things done before I go.
Y'all have a good one and enjoy the snow/rain/?


----------



## Jranger (Feb 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> OK boys and girls....gotta go get a couple things done before I go.
> Y'all have a good one and enjoy the snow/rain/?



Have fun! Don't forget your snow chains...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> HEYYYYY!!!






Miguel Cervantes said:


> It will be a more normal pattern, but I wouldn't count old man winter out just yet..


 I hate the teasers in February........... March, I can deal with, February? puhleeze, THAT is still WINTER!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

Oooopppsss, sorry, wrong thread..............


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 9, 2011)

That was a good Nap.   Yawnnnnnn.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> That was a good Nap.   Yawnnnnnn.


  You get a 2 wink lunch instead of a 2 martini one..........


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You get a 2 wink lunch instead of a 2 martini one..........





Now ready for the rest of the day!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Now ready for the rest of the day!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 9, 2011)

Slow in here today...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Slow in here today...


zzzzzzzzzz........ ooopps........ what'd ya say?  ........ oh, yeah, it is, isn't it?


----------



## Jranger (Feb 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> zzzzzzzzzz........ ooopps........ what'd ya say?  ........ oh, yeah, it is, isn't it?



*Winter Weather Avisory*
It is Snowing hard in Dallas, GA...






















This has been a test of the early warning jaybo system


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

Jranger said:


> *Winter Weather Avisory*
> It is Snowing hard in Dallas, GA...
> 
> This has been a test of the early warning jaybo system


 
 Tease ...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 9, 2011)

Jranger said:


> *Winter Weather Avisory*
> It is Snowing hard in Dallas, GA...
> 
> 
> ...



you forgot the beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## Jranger (Feb 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tease ...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

Jranger said:


> *Winter Weather Avisory*
> It is Snowing hard in Dallas, GA...
> This has been a test of the early warning jaybo system






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tease ...


Git'em shuggums!!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> you forgot the beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


 I thought it was missing something!!



Jranger said:


>


 bad Jrbro, bad!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

Sasquatch Ganja makes you invisible....!!!! Who knew???


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 9, 2011)

Can I just stop in here and say how great life is today!

We now return to your regularly scheduled programming.  Continue on!

Oh.... and 15 DAYS!!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sasquatch Ganja makes you invisible....!!!! Who knew???


----------



## Jranger (Feb 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Can I just stop in here and say how great life is today!
> 
> We now return to your regularly scheduled programming.  Continue on!
> 
> Oh.... and 15 DAYS!!!



Hiya Triple F


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 9, 2011)

How do you find a crack dealer scale? I thought it was a postal scale but the weight increments is all wrong. Coulda sworn i'd seen some awhile back in the pakistani gas station but they are gone now. 
 I just wanna verify that my jig weights are right. I inherited a lot of molds that were custom made by my grandfather. I want to find out exactly what size heads they are. 1/64oz, 1/32, 1/16th, up to 3 oz. is what i'm looking for.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sasquatch Ganja makes you invisible....!!!! Who knew???


You have GOT to quit antagonizing them folks!!



fitfabandfree said:


> Can I just stop in here and say how great life is today!
> 
> We now return to your regularly scheduled programming.  Continue on!
> 
> Oh.... and 15 DAYS!!!


Of COURSE you can!!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 9, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Hiya Triple F



Hey neighbor!  How is your day going?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sasquatch Ganja makes you invisible....!!!! Who knew???



Nice progress on the fly station, Hugh! 
Hobby Lobby has all the wooden dowels you need for about 50 cents a piece. 3 foot sections.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> How do you find a crack dealer scale? I thought it was a postal scale but the weight increments is all wrong. Coulda sworn i'd seen some awhile back in the pakistani gas station but they are gone now.
> I just wanna verify that my jig weights are right. I inherited a lot of molds that were custom made by my grandfather. I want to find out exactly what size heads they are. 1/64oz, 1/32, 1/16th, up to 3 oz. is what i'm looking for.



Sex shops!  Seriously!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> How do you find a crack dealer scale? I thought it was a postal scale but the weight increments is all wrong. Coulda sworn i'd seen some awhile back in the pakistani gas station but they are gone now.
> I just wanna verify that my jig weights are right. I inherited a lot of molds that were custom made by my grandfather. I want to find out exactly what size heads they are. 1/64oz, 1/32, 1/16th, up to 3 oz. is what i'm looking for.


 something like this?
http://www.harborfreight.com/digita...tm_medium=cse&utm_source=nextag&hft_adv=10063


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You have GOT to quit antagonizing them folks!!
> 
> 
> Of COURSE you can!!!



THANK YOU!  It's been a really good day.  Heck, it's been a really good couple of weeks!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Sex shops!  Seriously!


Sweet Baby Jesus.......................


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> THANK YOU!  It's been a really good day.  Heck, it's been a really good couple of weeks!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Sex shops!  Seriously!


So you were there for the crack scales or what...?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Sex shops!  Seriously!



I take all sex shops seriously.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I take all sex shops seriously.



Totally...

FFF...so far so good, how about yours?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> something like this?
> http://www.harborfreight.com/digita...tm_medium=cse&utm_source=nextag&hft_adv=10063



I'm liking it! Thank ya, Baby! 
May still go to the sex shop anyway, though.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 9, 2011)

back to work. see ya'll later!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> back to work. see ya'll later!



Have a good one Rob...

I gotta get my son off to CCD soon myself.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 9, 2011)

Jranger said:


> So you were there for the crack scales or what...?



Nope.  Not me.  But there is a lot that no one knows about my life with the ex still yet.

The ex is a recovering meth addict.  That's where he always went to get his supplies.

Myself... never touched alcohol, drugs or cigarettes.  I'm just a boring individual.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Nope.  Not me.  But there is a lot that no one knows about my life with the ex still yet.
> 
> The ex is a recovering meth addict.  That's where he always went to get his supplies.
> 
> Myself... never touched alcohol, drugs or cigarettes.  I'm just a boring individual.


Better to be boring in my book!(and alive)


----------



## Jranger (Feb 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Nope.  Not me.  But there is a lot that no one knows about my life with the ex still yet.
> 
> The ex is a recovering meth addict.  That's where he always went to get his supplies.
> 
> Myself... never touched alcohol, drugs or cigarettes.  I'm just a boring individual.



Just messin with you FFF, not trying to be a party pooper...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Can I just stop in here and say how great life is today!
> 
> We now return to your regularly scheduled programming.  Continue on!
> 
> Oh.... and 15 DAYS!!!





I wish you all the best, Miss.


----------



## F14Gunner (Feb 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Oh.... and 15 DAYS!!!




Parole ?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I wish you all the best, Miss.


Hey grouch, how goes it today?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey grouch, how goes it today?





I`m doin` just fine, Keebs. Thank you for askin`.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 9, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Just messin with you FFF, not trying to be a party pooper...



I knew that!    Never thought otherwise.  I don't take things seriously.  Keep on messin...  I wouldn't want it any other way!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 9, 2011)

F14Gunner said:


> Parole ?



Court date for child support arrears with the ex!  Been waiting for a year to get him there.

Funny thing is, I just found out about 30 minutes ago that he went in today and paid a decent amount.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m doin` just fine, Keebs. Thank you for askin`.


Got an eye on that radar for us?


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Can I just stop in here and say how great life is today!
> 
> We now return to your regularly scheduled programming.  Continue on!
> 
> Oh.... and 15 DAYS!!!



15 days til?   War 4?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Court date for child support arrears with the ex!  Been waiting for a year to get him there.
> 
> Funny thing is, I just found out about 30 minutes ago that he went in today and paid a decent amount.


 Now that IS some good news!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> 15 days til?   War 4?


Hey Bsquared!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Got an eye on that radar for us?



Nah, let it rain, snow, heckfire, let it crash down and wipe out the whole grid system, I`ll still be fine,, and so will my friends. 



boneboy96 said:


> 15 days til?   War 4?



Probably ain`t goin`. 



I do believe I just got snubbed!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah, let it rain, snow, heckfire, let it crash down and wipe out the whole grid system, I`ll still be fine,, and so will my friends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I do believe there'd be plenty that'd be ok............


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, I do believe there'd be plenty that'd be ok............




you will see. 

you will do this.



then 



then 




All that work in less then three minutes


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 9, 2011)

Please pay me know mind,

Back to your regularly scheduled program


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> you will see.
> 
> you will do this.
> 
> ...


 not so quick sensi!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Please pay me know mind,
> 
> Back to your regularly scheduled program


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 9, 2011)

i scored a 1230 on my PSAT


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i scored a 1230 on my PSAT


 4 real?


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> 4 real?



yep


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> yep


 well good for you!!


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> well good for you!!



my freind scored a 1600


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> my freind scored a 1600


 shoulda sat closer to him


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> shoulda sat closer to him



idjit he is a robot or sumfin lol he is stoo smart


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 9, 2011)

I swear it would be easier to back a dump truck up and throw everything away than it is to move stuff around as they get to different rooms. Killin' me......


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> idjit he is a robot or sumfin lol he is stoo smart


Maybe he just soaks it up naturally, huh??  Or MAYBE he *secretly* actually STUDIES!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Maybe he just soaks it up naturally, huh??  Or MAYBE he *secretly* actually STUDIES!!!



i dont study lol


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey Bsquared!



Wazzup Keebs?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i dont study lol


*DUH* ya don't say............ I never, ever would have guessed it........... 



boneboy96 said:


> Wazzup Keebs?


 HI!!  Fixin to go hit the clock!!
Catch ya on the flip side, Boneboy!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 9, 2011)

later gator!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Feb 9, 2011)

afternoon folks.

Well, got everything in order for my big weekend of Dirt bike racing.  Boots, roost vest, gloves, Helmet, Googles and my WILL.....

And yes, That " OH My, What Am I Doing " moment has not hit me yet....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 9, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> afternoon folks.
> 
> Well, got everything in order for my big weekend of Dirt bike racing.  Boots, roost vest, gloves, Helmet, Googles and my WILL.....
> 
> And yes, That " OH My, What Am I Doing " moment has not hit me yet....



Get some pictures,  of before and after.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Feb 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Get some pictures,  of before and after.



I plan on it.  The Take some great action shots at the track to. Plus, I may be sporting a new GO-Pro Hero video Camera to catch all the action from my perspective.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 9, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I plan on it.  The Take some great action shots at the track to. Plus, I may be sporting a new GO-Pro Hero video Camera to catch all the action from my perspective.



Can not wait to see it.  

Bruises are ok, just do not break anything.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 9, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I plan on it.  The Take some great action shots at the track to. Plus, I may be sporting a new GO-Pro Hero video Camera to catch all the action from my perspective.



Gonna get a close up of ya eatin dirt huh?     Hope ya survive!     If ya need any pointers on how NOT to do it...just hollar!      The ribs are healing nicely!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 9, 2011)

Back to the 21st century and that interwebberthingy.

Sure is sunny outside.


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 9, 2011)

can i start the new drivler?


----------



## Jranger (Feb 9, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> can i start the new drivler?



I don't know...Can you?


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 9, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I don't know...Can you?



wen should i start it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Get some pictures, of before and after.


 
You mean like, when all of his body parts are in the correct location and position, and then when they are not?


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello drivelers...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hello drivelers...


 
Hey Corndog, how's it goin?


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 9, 2011)

I've never been considered a heavy drinker....





till I put on these last 4 pounds.....

one...ish....


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 9, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> I've never been considered a heavy drinker....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GERG!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 9, 2011)

Just saw on the news that one of Albany's finest citizens blew up his carport trying to siphon gas with a vacuum cleaner. Obviously he wasn't using the right model......


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> GERG!!!



hola wobbert....

you tyin too?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 9, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> hola wobbert....
> 
> you tyin too?



Lawd, yes. I've probably got 200 jigs waiting for a spot in the tackle box. I've been experimenting with centipede legs( or silli-legs) on my jigs but haven't found a way to make the legs extend properly underneath. Trying to make a better crappie cricket with the chennille, gray squirrel tail combo.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just saw on the news that one of Albany's finest citizens blew up his carport trying to siphon gas with a vacuum cleaner. Obviously he wasn't using the right model......



Great, now you gotta buy Bubbette a new vacuum cleaner AND have your carport repaired. 

With all you've gone through, you should've just built a new house.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> hola wobbert....
> 
> you tyin too?


 


rhbama3 said:


> Lawd, yes. I've probably got 200 jigs waiting for a spot in the tackle box. I've been experimenting with centipede legs( or silli-legs) on my jigs but haven't found a way to make the legs extend properly underneath. Trying to make a better crappie cricket with the chennille, gray squirrel tail combo.


 
I'm gonna have to get with you on those jigs Robert. For now I plan on some gnats and wooly boogers to chase the trout in a few weeks.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 9, 2011)

If you're looking for fuzzy try spinning the tail fibers between two strands of micro chennille. Similar to spinning deer hair.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Great, now you gotta buy Bubbette a new vacuum cleaner AND have your carport repaired.
> 
> With all you've gone through, you should've just built a new house.


 


How has your B'day gone so far Queen Awesomeness?


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Corndog, how's it goin?



Going good. Staying busy and popping into the Sports forum to keep up with all the idjits. 


Happy Birthday T-Bug


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How has your B'day gone so far Queen Awesomeness?



It was pretty darned good. The folks at work posted the typical "LORDY LORDY LEA IS 40" signs ALL OVER THE DANGED LAB!     

Fishbait's puter literally blew up last night. Made some big POP and screen went black. Tries to boot up and then just goes back to black.  

One kid on the road to recovery and the other getting worse while on the Z-Pack which confirms Doc's second guess of the flu. 

How's you mom doing?


----------



## YaraDV. (Feb 9, 2011)

Boo!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Going good. Staying busy and popping into the Sports forum to keep up with all the idjits.
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday T-Bug



Thank Ya


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Great, now you gotta buy Bubbette a new vacuum cleaner AND have your carport repaired.
> 
> With all you've gone through, you should've just built a new house.



Bam


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> It was pretty darned good. The folks at work posted the typical "LORDY LORDY LEA IS 40" signs ALL OVER THE DANGED LAB!
> 
> Fishbait's puter literally blew up last night. Made some big POP and screen went black. Tries to boot up and then just goes back to black.
> 
> ...


Well, glad the birthday went well, sorry to hear about the rest though. Maybe some quality time gut shooting hogs this summer will make everything better. 


YaraG. said:


> Boo!



Well, looky who showed up!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> It was pretty darned good. The folks at work posted the typical "LORDY LORDY LEA IS 40" signs ALL OVER THE DANGED LAB!
> 
> Fishbait's puter literally blew up last night. Made some big POP and screen went black. Tries to boot up and then just goes back to black.
> 
> ...


 
She's doing good. This time the graph is healing up like it should. She gets to get it checked in another week to see if they can start the dialysis there and remove the catheter from her chest.


----------



## YaraDV. (Feb 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, glad the birthday went well, sorry to hear about the rest though. Maybe some quality time gut shooting hogs this summer will make everything better.
> 
> 
> Well, looky who showed up!



What's that stuck to your head and you're looking a little dark.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> What's that stuck to your head and you're looking a little dark.


 

Poor Rob.

How's things in Savannah Yarababe?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 9, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> If you're looking for fuzzy try spinning the tail fibers between two strands of micro chennille. Similar to spinning deer hair.



Negative ghost rider. I've painted 1/32oz. roundheads black. Tied on gray squirrel tail along with some copper krystal flash, and then the thorax is a black chennile with sparkles. The idea was to have rubber legs extending out of the chennile, but i may not need them. That is one buggy looking critter! Can't wait to sling it at some bream suspended under dock lights!


----------



## YaraDV. (Feb 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Poor Rob.
> 
> How's things in Savannah Yarababe?



I don't think that things could be better. I hear that you're getting a little snow .... ready?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, glad the birthday went well, sorry to hear about the rest though. Maybe some quality time gut shooting hogs this summer will make everything better.



I'm already all  thinking about it.  




Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's doing good. This time the graph is healing up like it should. She gets to get it checked in another week to see if they can start the dialysis there and remove the catheter from her chest.



That's good to hear.  We'll keep saying prayers.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 9, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> What's that stuck to your head and you're looking a little dark.



Egyptian riot helmet....

Where have you been.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I'm already all  thinking about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lordy Lordy....Aaawwwww never mind. Hey Bugsy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> I don't think that things could be better. I hear that you're getting a little snow .... ready?


 
So they say. I'm as ready as I'm gonna get. 



turtlebug said:


> That's good to hear.  We'll keep saying prayers.


 
I appreciate it.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 9, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Lordy Lordy....Aaawwwww never mind. Hey Bugsy.



Hey Neil


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 9, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> What's that stuck to your head and you're looking a little dark.


That's my anti-rock helmet. Some of Bubbette's home made bread. Pretty sure it'll stop a .22 as well. 


turtlebug said:


> I'm already all  thinking about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i do plan to see if any turkeys are around there but i'll prolly spend most of my time on a different lease around cuthbert that idjit's trying to talk me into. I'll put out some camera's on birdseed in Stewart and see how many hogs we have.


Sterlo58 said:


> Lordy Lordy....Aaawwwww never mind. Hey Bugsy.


Evening Sterlo! I agree, that would be a mistake!


----------



## YaraDV. (Feb 9, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Egyptian riot helmet....
> 
> Where have you been.


Work, home, work, home, work ... the never ending story. How have you been sir?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> So they say. I'm as ready as I'm gonna get.
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate it.


Can you give me the weather for Tues - Frid next week, as it gets closer, please? Oh in NJ not here. I don't want to get stuck up there.


rhbama3 said:


> That's my anti-rock helmet. Some of Bubbette's home made bread. Pretty sure it'll stop a .22 as well.
> 
> i do plan to see if any turkeys are around there but i'll prolly spend most of my time on a different lease around cuthbert that idjit's trying to talk me into. I'll put out some camera's on birdseed in Stewart and see how many hogs we have.
> 
> Evening Sterlo! I agree, that would be a mistake!



Ooooooooooo I'm snitching on ya!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> I don't think that things could be better. I hear that you're getting a little snow .... ready?


Hey stranger!



turtlebug said:


> Hey Neil


Happy Birfday, Tbugsy!!
Tell the Kidlets I hope they're feeling better REAL soon!!


----------



## slip (Feb 9, 2011)

is it snowing yet...?

no ...





is it snowing yet ....?

no.....







is it snowing yet ....... ?

no .......


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

slip said:


> is it snowing yet...?
> 
> no ...
> 
> ...


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Happy Birfday, Tbugsy!!
> Tell the Kidlets I hope they're feeling better REAL soon!!



Hey Keebsista 

Thanks. 

Abbey sounds better but is still pretty pale and stuffy. Harley... welll, just imagine a 6'5" teddy bear with watery eyes, a bad cough, Rudolph's nose and a 103 temp.  Poor baby boy. I hate it for him. At least with Abbey the meds worked but there's no help for him but time. 

Just wish the Doc hadn't second guessed himself and given him some Tamiflu yesterday.  



Uh-oh! Fishbait's puter just booted up.  

Everybody stand back. No telling how long before that thing blows again.


----------



## YaraDV. (Feb 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey stranger!
> 
> 
> Happy Birfday, Tbugsy!!
> Tell the Kidlets I hope they're feeling better REAL soon!!



Hey there purty lady .. how are you doing?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hey Keebsista
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


Oooooopoor Harley............. tell him to sleep/rest as much as he can, I know he's miserable!
Tell Fishbait to STAY AWAY FROM GON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Can you give me the weather for Tues - Frid next week, as it gets closer, please? Oh in NJ not here. I don't want to get stuck up there.
> !


Give me the town in Jersey and I'll nail it down for you right now.



slip said:


> is it snowing yet...?
> 
> no ...
> is it snowing yet ....?
> ...


 
Idjit!!



turtlebug said:


> Uh-oh! Fishbait's puter just booted up.
> 
> Everybody stand back. No telling how long before that thing blows again.


 
*BOOM!!!*


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey Hugh, I like the front page of your weather site. 



Happy birthday again, Bug.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Hey there purty lady .. how are you doing?


'bout ready for a shower, a cup of home made soup & my pillow!  
Didja ever get your weather report for next week???  You may have to stay on him 'bout it or go join his new site, it's pretty enlightening!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I'm already all  thinking about it.
> 
> That's good to hear.  We'll keep saying prayers.


HOpe you had a wonderful 27th birthday.

Did you like the kitten sing happy Birfday?


Sterlo58 said:


> Egyptian riot helmet....
> 
> Where have you been.


Hello Sterlo 


YaraG. said:


> I don't think that things could be better. I hear that you're getting a little snow .... ready?


Hello strange lady.


Keebs said:


> Hey stranger!
> 
> 
> Happy Birfday, Tbugsy!!
> Tell the Kidlets I hope they're feeling better REAL soon!!


Hello sunshine . 


slip said:


> is it snowing yet...?
> 
> no ...
> 
> ...



No snow yet Slip.



What up Mexican? You know I hear rumors





They might start check our green cards in the driveler.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Hugh, I like the front page of your weather site.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday again, Bug.


 
Thanks Nic. How's you this evening?



Keebs said:


> 'bout ready for a shower, a cup of home made soup & my pillow!
> Didja ever get your weather report for next week??? You may have to stay on him 'bout it or go join his new site, it's pretty enlightening!!


 
Nice plug. I'll put your commission check in the mail..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Hugh, I like the front page of your weather site.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday again, Bug.


 Me too, I don't have to bookmark near as many weather sites any more!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Oooooopoor Harley............. tell him to sleep/rest as much as he can, I know he's miserable!
> Tell Fishbait to STAY AWAY FROM GON!!!!!!!!!




Oh, he's fine with staying in bed. He's mastered playing his 360 propped up on pillows.    




Nicodemus said:


> Hey Hugh, I like the front page of your weather site.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday again, Bug.



Thanks again Nick.


----------



## YaraDV. (Feb 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Give me the town in Jersey and I'll nail it down for you right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


East Brunswick


Keebs said:


> 'bout ready for a shower, a cup of home made soup & my pillow!
> Didja ever get your weather report for next week???  You may have to stay on him 'bout it or go join his new site, it's pretty enlightening!!



What new site?


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 9, 2011)

can i post new drivler


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2011)

Here ya go, for those ain`t seen it yet.


http://georgia-weather.proboards.com/index.cgi?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> HOpe you had a wonderful 27th birthday.
> 
> Did you like the kitten sing happy Birfday?





I LOVED IT!    

Thanks for the smoocher at the end HAWTCROCWEARINMOD!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 9, 2011)

A friend reports thunder in Covington.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> HOpe you had a wonderful 27th birthday.
> Did you like the kitten sing happy Birfday?
> Hello Sterlo
> Hello strange lady.
> ...


 Hi 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thanks Nic. How's you this evening?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice plug. I'll put your commission check in the mail..


Shameless, huh?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 9, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> can i post new drivler



Not until you wish me a happy birthday.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> can i post new drivler


YES, PLEASE DO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Not until you wish me a happy birthday.


He hasn't sang to you yet??!  

SETH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> East Brunswick


 
Partly sunny, high's in the mid 40's.

Tannin weather up there..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Here ya go, for those ain`t seen it yet.
> 
> 
> http://georgia-weather.proboards.com/index.cgi?


 my radar is down for maintenance...........


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Not until you wish me a happy birthday.


happy bday tbug i already did on facebook


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Here ya go, for those ain`t seen it yet.
> 
> 
> http://georgia-weather.proboards.com/index.cgi?


 
Dang, now I gotta send you a commission check too!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2011)

Doin` purty good Hugh. Good evenin` to everbody.


Seth, go ahead, if you so choose...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Not until you wish me a happy birthday.



Happy Birfday to you
Happy birfday to you
Happy Birthfady dear Bugsy
Happy Birfday to youuuuuu!!!!!!!!!
signed Timothy Olyphant

New season of Justified starts in 2:30 hours!!! Can't wait!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> my radar is down for maintenance...........


 
Is that code for something??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 9, 2011)

snow 







who's ready?


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Doin` purty good Hugh. Good evenin` to everbody.
> 
> 
> Seth, go ahead, if you so choose...



wassup nick


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang, now I gotta send you a commission check too!!





Just put it back for site mantainance.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

ok, shower time............. back in a bit............ ya'll gonna finish this one off or what???
BBL


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is that code for something??



Something for sure.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Just put it back for site mantainance.


 
Scared me earlier today. Proboards reached capacity and locked down...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is that code for something??


actually, no........... when I clicked "my" site, that's what it said, but I clicked the wunderground one & got a reading.............
ok, NOW I'm outta here............


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 9, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> happy bday tbug i already did on facebook



You may post now grasshopper.


----------



## slip (Feb 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


ill see how much i can fit in a flat rate box.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjit!!



make it hurry up


threeleggedpigmy said:


> No snow yet Slip.


any minute now.


Nicodemus said:


> Good evenin` to everbody.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello Nic   Misquoted your post. my apologizes.

Boneboy you locking up?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> actually, no........... when I clicked "my" site, that's what it said, but I clicked the wunderground one & got a reading.............
> ok, NOW I'm outta here............


 
You know that you can click the radar script I have up there also. It is interactive and you can go to your location from there as well..


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello Nic




AJ!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 9, 2011)

Just stopping in to say hey.  I am taking a short break long enough to eat some dinner, and then getting back to work.

We are switching rooms/furniture around in 3 kids rooms.  Lots of work.

Where's the snow????


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 9, 2011)

grab the cooler and let's go!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Just stopping in to say hey. I am taking a short break long enough to eat some dinner, and then getting back to work.
> 
> We are switching rooms/furniture around in 3 kids rooms. Lots of work.
> 
> Where's the snow????


 
We are switching drivelers. This one's done. See you over there..


----------



## slip (Feb 9, 2011)

last post


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello Nic   Misquoted your post. my apologizes.
> 
> Boneboy you locking up?



Yuppers!!!


----------

